# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! >  HUBERT atteint de la leishmaniose a envie de vivre très très
Hubert est un chien de chasse âgé de 4-5 ans.  :amour: 
Il a été retrouvé errant et en très mauvais état.
Hubert est atteint de la leishmaniose   ::  
La leishmaniose est due à une piqûre de petit moustique qui est sans danger pour l'homme mais qui fait déperrir le chien si on ne le soigne pas. 
Pour le soigner il suffit de 2 comprimés par jour d'Allopurinol ce qui vous revient à moins de 5 par mois
Malgré la maladie Hubert a très envie de vivre  :amour3: 
Il adore manger se promener etc...
Dans sa tête Hubert n'est pas malade   :Embarrassment: k: 
C'est cette envie de se battre qui nous a poussé à faire cet appel :telephone: 
Nous avons besoin d'une famille pour l'accueillir le soigner et lui proposer une belle vie.Sans ça Hubert n'aura aucune chance.
Toutes les propositions pouvant aider Hubert pourront être envisagées
UN covoiturage peut être envisagé aussi

Pour sauver Hubert contactez le [b]06 63 64 60 31[/b] (vous pouvez laisser un message on vous rappellera)
Merci pour lui

----------


## nathalie f1

Est-ce qu'un modérateur peut de manière urgente le déplacer dans moins d'une semaine pour le sauver. Je vais faire une demande par MP mais comme je ne sais pas trop qui est là en ce moment
 :hein2: 

Lundi au plus tard on doit avoir une solution sinon hubert ne sortira pas    ::

----------


## sammy33

pouvez vous préciser où il se trouve? au moins le département merci.

----------


## nathalie f1

Il est dans le sud-est de la france mais covoiturage possible. On étudiera toutes les solutions valables. Si quelqu'un a une solution appeler le numéro indiqué.
Merci

----------


## ASL

Je peux aider à le co-voiturer si besoin, je peux aussi acheter l'allopurinol pour plusieurs mois, 
je suis une "spécialiste" de la leishmaniose (par la force des choses   ::   ) et il est vrai qu'un chien atteint peut vivre bien avec s'il est soigné ...

Connaissez-vous le taux ?

Quel regard il a, mon dieu il faut le sauver !!!!!

Avez-vous fait un appel de masse ?
vite les filles il faut agir !!!

Qui peut le diffuser ?

Peut-on le mettre avec d'autres chiens ? est-il sociable ??

----------


## nathalie f1

Merci Domi de l'aide que tu proposes   ::  
Oui 5 jours c'est trés court mais aprés il sera trop tard   ::   Ca m'étonnerai qu'ils sachent le taux mais je vais demander quand même  :hein2:  Inti n'est pas là en ce moment alors pas facile d'avoir les infos! 
C'est un chien type chasse ce serait surprenant qu'il ne soit pas sociable autres chiens. En général ils sont plutôt archi-dominés aux refuges par tous les autres!
Mais comme pour le taux je me renseigne ce soir!
Il faut agir   ::   ::

----------


## etosky

il est en fourriere ? 
frais de sortie ?

Désolée  si j'ai zappé    ::

----------


## nathalie f1

Oui en fourrière et le refuge ne poura pas le prendre derrière   ::  
Frais de sortie à votre bon coeur..ce n'est pas là le problème   ::

----------


## etosky

désolée  je pensais que payer des frais de sortie de fourriere si il y en avait pourrait aider  donc si pas de frais de sortie     ::    c'est déja un facilté pour un adoptant

----------


## delphine62

olala qu'est ce qu'il est beau j'envois ce sos aux amoureuix des chiens de chasse   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## nathalie f1

Oui merci delphine il faut diffuser un maximum car le temps est compté!

----------


## delphine62

transmis aux amoureux des grandes oreilles de ce forum, moi je fonds ms je viens de sortir d'autres chasses d'un refuge je peux pas   ::

----------


## nathalie f1

Merci Etosky c'est un sauvetage et dans ce cas là ce n'est pas l'argent qui joue un rôle décisif    ::   quelque bonnes âmes du coin se cotiseront  :ange2: 
Il faut juste UNE FAMILLE!   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Chinooka

Merci Delphine.

Je l'ai mis en avatar et dans ma signature. Je ne peux rien faire de plus    ::

----------


## delphine62

chinooka tu peux envoyé à tes conacts?

----------

On ne connait pas le taux, mais nous savons simplement qu'il l'a (mouillette)
Oui il est sociable, très gentil, il aime les gens il est tout content quand on va le voir.
Avec les autres chiens pas de problème, on préférerait pour sa sécurité ne pas le mettre avec des mâles dominants.
Femelles Ok
enfants ok

----------


## nathalie f1

merci ghost de savoir tout ça...j'avais hate que tu reviennes   ::

----------



----------


## delphine62

oula il est pas bien épais en plus le pépére   ::   ::

----------


## Noisette

Vous avez vu son regard ? Ca me rend malade de les voir derrière des barreaux ces gentils toutous...   ::

----------

C'est tout à fait normal dans le cas d'une leshmaniose ...c'est pour cela qu'il faut le sortir très vite, il peut être que bien soigné dans une famille
J'ai aussi un petit berger qui a eu la leishmaniose (il est blanchit actuellement) au debut il était aussi très maigre et  ce berger était en plus couvert de plaies...maintenant c'est un magnifique berger il pèse 33kg et quand je l'ai pris il en faisait 19kg...

----------


## Chinooka

En effet, sur la deuxième photo il n'est pas épais    ::

----------


## nathalie f1

Encore une vache sacrée   ::  
Ces pauvres chien chasse ne sont vraiment pas gatés!   ::  
Allez il faut trouver une solution pour lui...et trés vite   ::   ::

----------


## teuleu

dans le sud est il y a 
l'association perle  http://associationperle.canalblog.com/ du coté de Montpellier
le refuge stam http://refugestam.free.fr/frame.php du côté d'aix enprovence
ceci  http://www.cda-cabries.org/association.php
l'association le relais http://assoc.lerelais.free.fr/chiens.html

----------

Nous cherchons une famille pas un autre refuge, il faut le soigner et dans un refuge ce n'est pas le meilleur endroit

----------


## MALIN

*JE DIFFUSE A DES AMOUREUX DE GRANDES Z'OREILLES....*

----------


## nathalie f1

Merci Malin   ::   Oui diffusez à tous les "z'amoureux" des grandes oreilles.
Ils sont tellement attachants ces chiens là et pourtant tellement mal considérés   ::  
Son regard nous suplie de faire qqch pour lui!  :amour:   ::

----------


## TENDRESSE

*Oh lala!! Encore un grandes zoreilles laissé pour compte. * 
*C'est certainement un Bleu de Gascogne avec ce regard . * 

*Est ce un question d'argent pour aider ce pauvre chien ? :?*

----------


## nathalie f1

C'est surtout une question de famille! Il doit être soigné, remplumé!
Toute solution sera étudiée. Il faut appeler au numéro indiqué.
C'est TRES urgent   ::   ::

----------


## esiocnarf

ne craignez pas cette maladie!!!
 regardez ce post...
http://rescue.forumactif.com/adultes...ht=groenendael
Cooper a été soigné... il est redevenu magnifique!!!! et le cout de son traitement est vraiment négligeable...
Sauvez le, 
 je vous assure, ça vaut la peine!    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## MALIN

:merci: * tendresse d'être venue voir grandes z'oreilles....*  ::   ::

----------


## sirev59

une piste pour ce grand'zoreilles ??????

----------


## patricia62100

::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Personne ne craque sur son regard et ses grandeeeees oreilles !

----------


## ASL

Ghost, 

j'ai essayé de joindre Aline plusieurs fois, pas réussi, 
j'ai du nouveau pour ce beau chien !!

Je réessai demain et si je ne l'appelle pas, peux-tu lui dire de me joindre ? 
je serai sur la route :* 06-27-00-01-57*

----------


## cocodu13

il est si triste dans sa cage...des nouvelles?

----------


## nathalie f1

Domi, ce n'est pas toujours facile d'avoir Aline car quand elle est au refuge les portables ne passent pas! Mais si tu lui as laissé un message elle te rappelera. 
Merci d'avance de chercher une solution pour grandes z'oreilles!

----------


## nathalie f1

domi
Inti va voir Aline cet am et lui dire qu'elle t'appelle   ::

----------


## sirev59

des nouvelles ???????
 :hein2:

----------


## ASL

Pas réussi à joindre Aline, je sais ce que c'est malheureusement , 

les filles, dites lui de m'appeler    :Embarrassment: k:  même tard !!

----------

je lui ai laissé un message sur son répondeur...cet am   ::

----------

je viens à l'instant de lui en re laisser un...j'espère qu'elle va t'appeler

----------


## ASL

C'est fait !!!!

Voilà elle va s'occuper de ce chien et lui faire faire un bilan avant toute chose, puis adapter je pense un traitement contre la leishmaniose ..   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## ROLI de soschiendechasse

Il faut le sauver, pour sur c'est un amour de chien, c'est le portrait de mon Gandhi. C'est un Grand bleu de Gascogne. 

J'ai même pas une petite place, domage ils sont déjà 5 ici    ::   ::   ::

----------


## Chinooka

Idem pour moi, ma petite sixième n'est même pas encore arrivée (elle arrive jeudi)... c'est une cousine de Hubert, une griffon bleu de Gascogne. Il paraît que ce sont des coeurs sur pattes   :amour3: 

Si on envisage de lui faire un bilan et de lui adapter un traitement, il n'est plus en grand danger... ??? Je parle pour sa vie bien sûr, c'est évident qu'il lui faut absolument une famille pour se retaper   :amour:

----------


## ROLI de soschiendechasse

> Idem pour moi, ma petite sixième n'est même pas encore arrivée (elle arrive jeudi)... c'est une cousine de Hubert, une griffon bleu de Gascogne. Il paraît que ce sont des coeurs sur pattes   :amour3: 
> 
> Si on envisage de lui faire un bilan et de lui adapter un traitement, il n'est plus en grand danger... ??? Je parle pour sa vie bien sûr, c'est évident qu'il lui faut absolument une famille pour se retaper   :amour:


Oui je suis au courant pour toi par Tendresse78. Elle est magnifique Belle    :Embarrassment: k: 
ceci etait juste une paranthèse.

Pensez à HUBERT vite vite il faut le sauver

----------


## sirev59

c'est asl qui le prend en charge ???


donc sauvé ??

----------


## paty

*Il est sorti d'affaire ce toutou ou pas ?
C'est demain qu'il va etre euthanasier !

Je veux bien le prendre en fa en attendant un adoptant mais vu que je suis pour l'instant fauchée (seule avec mon fils a charge), je ne peux pas payer les frais... (j'ai lu tout très vite, seulement s'il est sociable avec les males vu que j'ai mon pinsher).

et si un co-voiturage était possible...

Par contre il faut faire viiiite !*

----------


## nathalie f1

Il a du répis le temps qu'il passe les examens payés par ASL  :merci: 
On refera le point aprés.

----------


## inti

*Hubert ne risque rien pour demain.Sa situation reste tout de meme tres urgente.

Nous cherchons activement une solution pour lui.Nous avons eu des contacts mais tout reste à confirmer.Nous sommes en train de verifier tout ça en ce moment.

A l'heure qu'il est nous n'avons rien de concret donc nous acceptons toujours toute proposition pour sortir Hubert de la !

La personne à contacter reste Aline au 06 63 64 60 31 (on peut lui laisser un message et elle rappelera )

merci pour lui !*

----------


## nathalie f1

Tiens le retour d'inti   ::   ça ira mieux pour les nouvelles   ::

----------


## delphine62

je fonds   :amour3:  , et je sais que je suis pas la seule, hubert trouvera une gentille famille j'en suis certaine, je lui envois plein de bonnes ondes  :amour:

----------


## ASL

> c'est asl qui le prend en charge ???
> 
> 
> donc sauvé ??


J'ai fait une proposition pour Hubert, mais ce n'est pas moi qui m'en charge, 
j'ai juste donné un contact qui peut aider!

Inti , Paty propose de le prendre en accueil, il faut examiner la proposition, cela ne me parait pas idiot !!

----------


## inti

> *Il est sorti d'affaire ce toutou ou pas ?
> C'est demain qu'il va etre euthanasier !
> 
> Je veux bien le prendre en fa en attendant un adoptant mais vu que je suis pour l'instant fauchée (seule avec mon fils a charge), je ne peux pas payer les frais... (j'ai lu tout très vite, seulement s'il est sociable avec les males vu que j'ai mon pinsher).
> 
> et si un co-voiturage était possible...
> 
> Par contre il faut faire viiiite !*


*  :bisous2:  Merci

Tu as un mp !  k:*

----------


## inti

*Voila Hubert cet am !    

il prend des fortifiants et aussi son traitement.    

Nous pensons qu'il va deja mieux !    

Nous sommes en train d'organiser son sauvetage activement. :telephone: 

Pour le moment nous ne pouvons pas encore vous annoncer une bonne nouvelle,mais nous avons bon espoir.   :hein2: 

Nous attendons aussi le coup de fil de paty ce soir pour pouvoir faire le point.

nous vous tiendrons au courrant !

Hubert vous dit deja merci pour votre mobilisation !il commence à croire ! (et nous aussi.......)

A l'heure qu'il est nous restons encore ouvertes à toute proposition pouvant nous aider à sauver Hubert !*

*Merci pour lui !*

*06 63 64 60 31*

----------


## nathalie f1

merci inti des nouvelles   ::  
Trop belles les photos mais avec un modèle pareil pas trop de mal!

----------


## Noisette

Qu'est-ce qu'il est beau !!!  :amour3:  :amour3:

----------


## Chinooka

Je vais changer mon avatar, les dernières photos sont tellement belles   :amour3:  :amour3:  :amour3:

----------


## paty

Bonsoir Inti,

Je viens de rentrer chez moi et voir le mp concernant Hubert.
Il est le bienvenue dans mon foyer le temps de lui trouver un adoptant.

Je viens de vous repondre en mp également, en vous laissant mon portable, il est trop tard ce soir pour que j'appelle Aline.
On se telephone demain, pas de problème.

Bisous 

 ::

----------


## Chinooka

Paty, je ne peux vous dire qu'une seule chose :   :merci:   et   :bisous2: 

Je vais pouvoir enfin mettre ma nouvelle poupée en avatar à la place d'Hubert :   :merci:

----------


## ASL

C'est bien parti tout ça !!   :jap:   ::

----------


## paty

> Paty, je ne peux vous dire qu'une seule chose :   :merci:   et   :bisous2: 
> 
> Je vais pouvoir enfin mettre ma nouvelle poupée en avatar à la place d'Hubert :   :merci:




De rien...J'aime trop nos amis à quatre pattes pour laisser ce cher Hubert dans cette situation...    :amour: 

Oui ASL, notre petit père est presque sorti d'affaire...

Mais à présent, il faut vite le sortir du refuge...

----------


## inti

> Paty, je ne peux vous dire qu'une seule chose :   :merci:   et   :bisous2: 
> 
> Je vais pouvoir enfin mettre ma nouvelle poupée en avatar à la place d'Hubert :   :merci:


*Autant que Hubert n'est pas vraiment sorti d'affaire laisses le en avatar chinooka car tu nous apporte souvent beaucoup de chance !    

Nous discuterons avec paty cet am pour decider si oui ou non .C'est tres tres loin pour nous et nous ne povons pas prendre des risques !

paty nous expliquera son mode de vie et nous allons lui expliquer Hubert.Il faut que ça colle .

Nous remercions deja paty pour sa générosité.

On vous tiendra au courrant !

On decidera à la suite !*

----------


## Chinooka

Tes désirs sont des ordres   :reverence:

----------


## inti

> Tes désirs sont des ordres   :reverence:


 :bisous2:   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## inti

*Nous cherchons encore en urgence une FA pour Hubert,le temps qu'il finisse son traitement.b]

Cette FA doit avoir IMPERATIVEMENT un jardin cloturé.Meme tout petit.*

*En appartement la chose sera difficilement gérable.Ce n'est pas la peine de se lancer dans quelque chose de risqué.

Paty habite en appart et pour cette raison nous preferons encore attendre pour trouver une famille avec un jardin.*

*Cette FA devrait se trouver de preference dans la region sud est (84 ,30 13 ,34,26...)ou en Region Parisienne.(ou sur cette axe la par exemple Lyon,valence.......)Ca nous faciliterait enormement les choses (pour son transport et pour son suivi et adoption)*
*
Le traitement de Hubert sera pris en charge !*

*HUBERT A ENCORE BESOIN DE NOTRE MOBILISATION !*

----------


## nathalie f1

Inti je pense que votre raisonnement est sage! 
Hubert est un chien de chasse qui comme souvent par chez toi n'a certainement jamais mis les pattes dans une maison! Il lui faudrait au moins une petite cour car on ne sait pas quelle va être sa réaction fermé entre 4 murs. Si jamais il hurlait non stop sans parler qu'il n'est certainement pas propre du tout (il a certainement toujours été en chenil) et qu'il faut accepter ça un certain temps (croyez-en mon expérience avec hermès  :lol2:  ). 
Il faut être sûr que la FA tiendra le choc et autant prévoir les meilleurs conditions possibles pour le bien-être d'hubert mais aussi de la famille d'accueil   ::  
Super que son traitement soit pris en charge.
Et si une famille pense réunir ses conditions pour le prendre en FA ou même mieux L'ADOPTER pas d'hésitations.
Il faut appeler Aline!!

----------


## paty

J'ai appelée Aline cet après midi qui m'a expliqué qu'Hubert aurait besoin d'un jardin, ce serait l'idéal pour lui comme pour la famille d'accueil.

Aline me garde en roue de secours si pas trouvé d'autre solution, je lui ai dis ok, pas de problème, et que je répondrais toujours présente pour un autre toutou de toute façon...

Son traitement est commencé, espérons qu'il va s'en sortir...

Je suis là pour vous aider contre les infâmes "êtres humains", qui n'ont d'humains que le nom...Ils me dégoûtent...     :beurk: 

bisous à tous et toutes      ::

----------


## nathalie f1

:Embarrassment: k:  Paty
Si tu avais été à coté on aurait pu essayer mais là faire un si long covoiturage pour que peut-être tout le monde soit en grande difficulté  :hein2: 
En tous cas merci pour ton dévouement
et on cherche toujours un petit ou grand jardin pour Hubert  :amour:   ::

----------


## paty

Pas de problème     ::

----------

oui merci bcp Paty   ::   ...c'est vraiment très gentil à toi....
qui a un jardin pour Hubert...même un petit jardin..Il est tellement gentil



> *Merci de respecter le règlement et de ne pas faire de commentaires qui n'apportent aucune piste et aucune solution pour le placement des animaux*

----------


## delphine62

je n'ai plus de pc, j'espere que lorsque je pourrais à nouveau venir sur rescue il sera sorti d'affaire   ::

----------


## inti

> *Nous cherchons encore en urgence une FA pour Hubert,le temps qu'il finisse son traitement.b]
> 
> Cette FA doit avoir IMPERATIVEMENT un jardin cloturé.Meme tout petit.*
> 
> *En appartement la chose sera difficilement gérable.Ce n'est pas la peine de se lancer dans quelque chose de risqué.
> 
> Paty habite en appart et pour cette raison nous preferons encore attendre pour trouver une famille avec un jardin.*
> 
> *Cette FA devrait se trouver de preference dans la region sud est (84 ,30 13 ,34,26...)ou en Region Parisienne.(ou sur cette axe la par exemple Lyon,valence.......)Ca nous faciliterait enormement les choses (pour son transport et pour son suivi et adoption)*
> ...


*contact*

*06 63 64 60 31*

----------


## Chinooka

Apparemment rien de neuf Inti ?


[center:2a8yp8k5]  


   


     [/center:2a8yp8k5]

----------


## inti

rien de concret........  :hein2:   ::

----------


## inti

*Il nous faut imperativement trouver une FA pour Hubert. *   ::   ::  

Une personne se propose à l'accueillir en octobre en region parisienne..C'est tout ce qu'on a pour lui.   :hein2: 

Mais l'urgence se trouve dans l'immediat .Pour faire un pont d'ici au mois d'octobre (eventuellement fin septembre).

Il nous faut trouver cette FA d'ici lundi prochain.Apres ça va devenir vraiment extremement compliqué pour Hubert...........

*Merci pour votre mobilisation !*

*Pour aider Hubert il faut contacter : 06 63 64 60 31*

----------


## virusse969

Excusez ma question bête est ce que la leishmaniose est contagieuse ?

Est ce risqué de prendre hubert en FA si on a d'autres chiens?

Merci

----------


## esiocnarf

non, ce n'est pas contagieux..
http://www.wanimo.com/fr/chiens/fich...maniose-cf332/#

----------


## roxa

oh punaise, il est beau!!!! 

Vous pouvez contacter sans collier de provence, ils ont beaucoup d adoptants en allemagne pour cette race. Ils en ont sorti quelques uns du refuge de salon et vite placé, et pas pour la chasse.

Au refuge de salon, 3 mascottes ont cette maladie, et vivent tres bien avec et sont en pleine forme!!

je vois avec une personne tres bien sur bollene pour fa, si elle peut le prendre le temps de le placer.

roxa ASL

----------


## inti

> oh punaise, il est beau!!!! 
> 
> Vous pouvez contacter sans collier de provence, ils ont beaucoup d adoptants en allemagne pour cette race. Ils en ont sorti quelques uns du refuge de salon et vite placé, et pas pour la chasse.
> 
> Au refuge de salon, 3 mascottes ont cette maladie, et vivent tres bien avec et sont en pleine forme!!
> 
> je vois avec une personne tres bien sur bollene pour fa, si elle peut le prendre le temps de le placer.
> 
> roxa ASL


merci roxa   :bisous2: 

Nous avons eu une proposition pour Hubert hier soir. Encore à confirmer.

Nous sommes en ce moment en train de vérifier et de bien cerner les choses.

Pour l'instant nous restons encore ouvertes à toutes les propositions pouvant aider Hubert.

on vous tiendra au courrant !

merci pour lui !

----------


## inti

*Hubert a trouvé une famille !      

IL EST ADOPTE*  ::   ::   ::  

*Son bilan sanguin est encourageant ! Nous pensos qu'il va remonter la pente!

Merci à toutes les personnes se sont mobilisées pour lui !*

*Hubert vous dit aussi merci et vous fait des grosses léchouilles !*   :amour4:

----------


## etosky

::   ::   ::

----------


## Nades

> *Hubert a trouvé une famille !      
> 
> IL EST ADOPTE*


J'avais suivi ce post en silence parce qu'il me faisait de la peine et que je le trouvais adorable. Je suis super contente pour lui.

Je lui souhaite une belle vie dans sa nouvelle famille.   :amour:   ::   :amour:

----------


## Noisette

Moi aussi, je suivais le post en silence...

Suis super heureuse pour Hubert-aux-grandes-oreilles !   :Embarrassment: k: 

Il est si beau et mérite de vivre heureux...  :amour3:  :applause2:

----------


## inti

*HUBERT fait un "UUUUUUUUUU"plein de tendresse à sa nouvelle famille !

Un grand merci à ces gens au grand coeur !  :bisous2:  :bisous2: 

Nous sommes ravies et très reconaissantes !*   :amour3:

----------


## nathalie f1

c'est trop bien, c'est trop bien, et c'est trop bien ::   ::   ::  
Sois Heureux seigneur Hubert!
Merci à cette famile si généreuse:amour:   ::

----------


## esiocnarf

sois heureux!!!!!  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:

----------


## Chinooka

Je n'y crois pas    ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Cette fois je peux changer mon avatar    ::

----------


## TENDRESSE

*Merci INTI , Merci ALINE.  
Très grand merci a ses adoptants. :ange2: 
Nous sommes très heureux chez CANI-SENIORS d'avoir pu vous donnez un coup de pouce !!  
Longue vie a toi , HUBERT, Bleu de Gascogne aux grandes zoreilles magnifiques. :amour:   

Donnez nous des nouvelles de temsp en temps. *

----------


## inti

> *Merci INTI , Merci ALINE.  
> Très grand merci a ses adoptants. :ange2: 
> Nous sommes très heureux chez CANI-SENIORS d'avoir pu vous donnez un coup de pouce !!  
> Longue vie a toi , HUBERT, Bleu de Gascogne aux grandes zoreilles magnifiques. :amour:   
> 
> Donnez nous des nouvelles de temsp en temps. *


 :merci:   ::   ::

----------

et une tournée de brocolis

trop contente pour HUB


 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## nathalie f1

Mon petit hubert il parait qu'on va faire connaissance!
Un hubert dans le TGV quelle classe!!! :lol2:  :lol2:

----------


## Bothwell

Super super    ::   ::   ::   il est trop craquant ce Hubert   :amour4:  beaucoup de bonheur à lui et sa nouvelle famille    ::   ::   ::   ::

----------

merci a sa nouvelle famille ,beaucoup de bonheur a toi ,tu as bien besoin que l'on prenne soin de toi,nous te souhaitons vite quelques kilos en plus tres bientot   ::

----------


## paty

Oh yes ! Comme je suis heureuse ! Hubert est béni des Dieux ! Déjà adopté ! Je suis trooooopppp contente !    :banane: 

Hubert, longue et belle vie a toi !  gros smac !     :amour: 

Merci à tous pour lui !!!!      ::   ::   ::

----------


## ASL

:Embarrassment: k:   :Embarrassment: k:   ::   :amour3:

----------

Quelle bonne nouvelle pour commencer le w.end    ::  

Beaucoup de bonheur à toi Hubert et oublies vite ces années de galère

 ::   ::

----------


## Nades

J'espère qu'on aura des nouvelles de HUBERT dans quelques mois de chez sa famille d'adoption !   :amour:   ::   :amour:

----------


## MALIN

*Nathalie, tu as raison, c'est trop bien, trop bien et trop bien..Je suis super contente pour Mister Hubert.... Un grand merci à ses gentils adoptants..*

----------


## JF

Superbe adoption : rien à redire si ce n'est   :merci:   à ses adoptants !

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## inti

*En ce moment nous sommes en train d' aider Hubert à faire ses valises !  :telephone: 

Nous ferons tout pour qu'il puisse rejoindre sa famille rapidement !    

Avec l'amour et la generosité de ces gens il pourra peu à peu retrouver la santé et toute sa beauté !    

Une 'tite photo de la star pour faire plaisir à ses nombreuses groupies !*  ::

----------


## nathalie f1

Je l'aime, je l'aime, je l'aime ce chien ::   :amour: 
Que j'ai hate de le voir en vrai...

----------


## Chinooka

C'est vrai qu'Hubert a un vrai fan club    ::

----------


## paty

Oui, il a un vrai fans-club, on est toutes amoureuses de lui !   :amour: 
Il est si beau et si touchant...     ::

----------


## TENDRESSE

*Il a nettement meilleur tête que sur la première photo? notre HUBERT. k:* 
*Avec le régime boudin d'ALINE, il ne doit plus être anémié. *  

*Courage HUBERT , c'est la dernière ligne droite. :amour3:  *

----------


## nathalie f1

Je vais aller chercher hubert jeudi matin ::  
Je l'aurai 24 heures pour moi toute seule soyez pas jalouse les filles!
Et vendredi il rejoindra sa nouvelle famille pour une vie de bonheur:banane:  :banane:  Il va faire plus de mille km mais ça vaut largement le coup!!

----------


## ROLI de soschiendechasse

Je suis heureuse de pouvoir lire les posts concernant HUBERT. Dès que Gandhi sera réveillé, je lui annoncerais la bonne nouvelle, " ton fréro de race" à trouvé sa famille à lui et va pouvoir être soigné et heureux.
Bonne et longue vie à toi si beau Hubert, et mille mille merci à ta famille, qui fait vraiment un beau geste   ::

----------

il a un air coucouille à nous faire craquer   ::   ::  

comment ne pas succomber à ce charmeur

natf1,tu vas avoir du succes dans le TGV

et merci encore à toi   ::

----------


## roxa

GENIAL!!!!!!

bonne route beau loulou   ::  

roxa

----------


## frimousse5

:amour3:   ::   ::   ::   :kao1:  :kao1:  :kao1:  :kao2:  :kao3:  :merci:   ::

----------


## delphine62

je savais bien qu'il aurait sa chance ce grandes oreilles   :merci:   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## MALIN

*Je suis jalouse Nathalie...petite veinarde*

----------


## nathalie f1

> *Je suis jalouse Nathalie...petite veinarde*


Allez je suis pas vache je ferai partager à tout le monde.
Hubert dans le tgv
Hubert dans la voiture
Hubert à la maison etc....

----------


## MALIN

:Embarrassment: k:   ::

----------


## nathalie f1

Et voilà Hubert est à la maison et rejoindra sa famille demain. Dés que j'ai le temps photos!

----------


## nathalie f1

> Et voilà Hubert est à la maison et rejoindra sa famille demain. Dés que j'ai le temps photos!


Alors hubert dans le TGV un peu terrorisé

http://www.servimg.com/image_links.php?i=56

http://www.servimg.com/image_links.php?i=58

et hubert à la maison où ça va beaucoup mieux

http://www.servimg.com/image_links.php?i=57

http://www.servimg.com/image_links.php?i=59

http://www.servimg.com/image_links.php?i=59

----------


## nathalie f1

:hein:  :hein:  :hein: 
Pourquoi mes photos ne s'affichent pas directement comme d'habitude?
Bon inti (ou quelqu'un d'aute) si tu passes par là tu peux les afficher directement   ::

----------


## inti

> :hein:  :hein:  :hein: 
> Pourquoi mes photos ne s'affichent pas directement comme d'habitude?
> Bon inti (ou quelqu'un d'aute) si tu passes par là tu peux les afficher directement


Il y a rien dans tes liens ! Passe moi les photos par e-mail si tu veux !   :Embarrassment: k: 

 ::

----------


## nathalie f1

mais qu'est-ce que c'est que ce m... d'habitude ça marche toujours  :hein: 
Je t'envoie ça par mail Inti   ::

----------

on trepigne d'impatience de les voir ces satanées photos  :lol2:

----------


## inti

*Hubert dans le TGV et apres chez Nathalie !*  :amour3:  :amour3: 










 :merci:  Nathalie !  :bisous2:   ::   :bisous2:

----------


## nathalie f1

http://www.servimg.com/image_links.php?i=61

http://www.servimg.com/image_links.php?i=62

Voilà où je viens de trouver Hubert...c'est la crise du logement que voulez-vous.
Dans la cabane du lapin de 40 cm de long  :lol2:  :lol2: 
Rassurez-vous le lapin était rentré dans la maison

----------

merci Nathalie pour ces super photos mais on ne voit pas les dernières...   ::

----------

nat,tu merdes....  :lol2: 

ou il est le beau Hub dans la cabane du lapin   ::   ::

----------


## inti

Bon.........j'arriiiiiive pour mettre les photos de HUB !

Franchement Nathalie tu aurais pu lui donner une corbeille pour passer la nuit !    ::    J'imagine que tu as donné la corbeille à ton lapin......  :hein2: 

Sacré Hubert !    ::   ::

----------


## nathalie f1

Merci Inti   ::  
Aujourd'hui aprés 2 jours de galères en tout genre je ne suis même plus bonne à insérer des photos  :bouletjour: 
Puisque c'est ça je vais me coucher..
Demain sera un meilleur jour...

----------


## inti

> Merci Inti   
> Aujourd'hui aprés 2 jours de galères en tout genre je ne suis même plus bonne à insérer des photos  :bouletjour: 
> Puisque c'est ça je vais me coucher..
> Demain sera un meilleur jour...


 :bisous3:  :bisous2: 

C'etait une folle journée pour toi Nath ! merci pour ton aide !

merci pour Hubert !   :ange2: 

Bonne Nuit !  :bisous2:

----------


## mocho

c'est en effet la crise du logement   mrgreen: peut-être faudrait-il créer un post pour lui offrir une niche

----------


## F ET F

Bonne nuit Hubert,

Super photo !

Cette nuit tu es un peu à l'étroit pour dormir mais ne t'en fais pas, demain tu pourras t'allonger  sur un canapé avec une couverture moelleuse ...

Ta nouvelle famille qui t'attends avec impatience.

Encore merci à Nathalie
javascript**:emoticonp(' :merci: ')

----------


## frimousse5

:amour3:   il est vraiment "craquant"....

la "niche" doit le rassurer  :fou:

----------


## nathalie f1

Je suis déjà debout depuis 1 heure comme ça je profite à fond d'hubert   ::   :amour:  avant son départ.
F et F vous allez pas vous ennuyer...Hub il n'a visiblement jamais mis un bout de patte dans une maison et il découvre  :lol2:  :lol2: 

PS: que tout le monde se rassure il n'a pas passé la nuit dans la cabane du lapin   ::

----------

On s'en doutait bien à peu
Bonne route Hubert
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## inti

*Hubert est deja sur la route depuis quelques heures !    

C'est le dernier p'tit bout de chemin vers le bonheur !    

Bonne route Hub !    

Ici dans le Vaucluse nous ne sommes pas pretes à t'oublier !    

Tout notre amour t'accompagnera dans ta nouvelle vie !   :kao3: 

merci à sa famille et merci à Nathalie qui a bravé l'orage et la grève de transports hier pour venir chercher Hubert !*

*Vivement ce soir !*  ::   :saute2:  :banane:   ::

----------


## nathalie f1

Et voilà! Grâce aux bons soins de Magalie qui l'a covoituré tout là haut, Hubert est maintenant dans la voiture de ses adoptants pour une vie meilleure!   ::   ::  
Ca a sans doute été une belle rencontre!

----------


## F ET F

Hubert est à la maison !
Le transport s'est bien passé.
Il était un peu fatigué dans la voiture.
Il a fait une promenade dans le jardin.
Ensuite souper (petites portions à répartir sur la journée)
Maintenant repos sur le canapé et calins.
Demain  matin visite chez le vétérinaire.

Hubert remercie toutes les bonnes fées qui lui ont permis d'avoir une famille pour toujours.

Les photos suivront très bientôt.

Françoise

----------


## MALIN

*BRAVO FRANCOISE POUR CE MAGNIFIQUE SAUVETAGE...   

BRAVO A TOUS POUR VOTRE FABULEUSE CHAINE DE SOLIDARITE  * 

*POUR VOUS LES FILLES*

*Que cette nouvelle vie t'apporte Amour, Amour et encore Amour*

----------


## archange2lumiere

Hubert a été adorable dans la voiture....meiux que les gosses qui vous demandent toutes les 10 minutes c est quaand qu on arrive ? Sans blague deux arrets pipi  et bibine (ben oui il conduit pas il peut boire lui !) ....
Un pincement de le laisser partir avec sa nouvelle famille , on ne t oublira pa hubert. 
Nous voici à l'hotel à Lille pour une grande chine tout le week end !! retour sur Lyon lundi .....peut etre avec un autre covoiturage si d ici la un se presente !!!

----------


## esiocnarf

je reviens sur ce post... ahhhh Nathalie!!!!!   :Embarrassment: k:   la photo dans la cage à lapin!!!!   ::  
bonne route Hubert... tu as trouvé le bonheur! il était grand temps! 
bravo à tous ::   ::

----------


## inti

*Heureusement que nous avons osé rever d'une nouvelle vie pour hubert !

C'est Hubert lui meme qui nous a poussé à tout faire pour le sortir de la car malgré son apparence delabrée il avait une telle envie de vivre !

La il est deja chez sa famille entouré d'amour et d'attention !    

Sans cette merveilleuse chaine de solidarité le reve de Hubert n'aurait pas pu se realiser.........et le notre non plus.    

Nous disons un enorme merci à toutes les personnes qui ont aidé et soutenu Hubert d'une manière ou d'une autre.

Nous allons alors pouvoir tourner cette page !

Hubert a laissé derrière lui beaucoup d'autres loulous qui espèrent eux aussi avoir la meme chance !Cette belle adoption nous motivera à continuer à nous battre pour eux !*
*
Bonne chance Hubert !*  ::   ::   ::

----------

merci à tout le monde...merci de nous avoir aider à sauver ce pauvre Hubert...
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## nathalie f1

Merci surtout à sa famille d'adoption   ::   :amour: 
Prendre un chien pas forcément en bonne santé, pas forcément "à la mode" il faut le faire   ::   ::  
Je suis si heureuse  de cette fin! Comme tous les autres je ne t'oublierai pas mon Zoreilles  :amour3: 
 Et comme dit Inti maintenant  on pense aux copains...

----------


## M&M

[b]Bravo FetF
et aussi N

nous sommes pressés de faire la connaissance d'Hubert...
Félicitations pour la nouvelle adoption...

Courage à F... Il !!!

Ce n'est pas le dernier...

MM

----------


## ROLI de soschiendechasse

Que du bonheur de lire tout ça. J'ai hâte de voir les photos. Merci pour lui, vous ne le regretterez pas, ce sont des chiens formidable les "longues z'oreilles"    ::  

 :saute2:  :banane:   ::

----------


## GUIGUIPSE

Il y a vraiment de tres belles histoires   :amour: 

Merci pour lui   :bisous2:

----------


## F ET F

Bonjour à tous,
Premier examen d'Hubert chez le vétérinaire : Hubert est merveilleux, il s'est laissé examiner sans jamais broncher.
Le vétérinaire lui a fait une prise de sang (résultats début de semaine prochaine).
Apparemment, il ne s'agirait pas de la forme viscérale de la leishmaniose.
Il a eu droit au nettoyage des yeux, coupe des ongles, prise de température, 
vérification des ganglions, vermifuge, pesée,  s'il y a anémie cela ne serait trop grave.
Traitement impératif : allopurinol.
Le vétérinaire m'a montré un chien qui était dans un état bien plus grave qu'Hubert et qui maintenant est en pleine forme.
Je suis donc quelque peu rassurée quant à sa bonne évolution.
Hubert est gentil avec les autres chiens, il est sage en voiture, il adore son canapé : c'est un ange !
J'essaye d'envoyer des photos ce soir.
Françoise

----------

*un amour*  ::   ::   ::   ::   :bisous3:  :bisous3:  :bisous3:

----------


## inti

*merci Françoise !  :bisous2: 

Nous continuons à croiser tres fort les doigts pour Hubert !   k: 

Ce serait merveilleux s'il pouvait encore vivre des belles annés  chez vous !

Toutes nos pensées sont avec vous !

merci pour lui !*  ::

----------


## nathalie f1

Merci de ces premières nouvelles. On espère vraiment tous pour hubert des années de bonheur! :amour:   ::  
Et on ne se lasse pas des photos c'est toujours un tel plaisir de le voir!

----------


## inti

*Voila Hubert !  hoto: 

il a changé son maillot de bain contre un magnifique manteau polaire !   

Il est magnifique!

merci françoise !*  :bisous2:

----------


## katherine

bravo a vous  bonne route ensemble   ::

----------

Quel bonheur pour Hubert    ::   ::    C'est clair qu'il va en profiter à présent de ce nouveau bonheur et on le comprend.

Encore merci à vous tous du Sud jusqu'au Nord. Votre mobilisation a été    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## nathalie f1

:kao1:  :kao1:  :kao1: 
Qu'est-ce qu'il est beau hubert!
On voit que magalie est une fanatique de chevaux!
Encore un peu et Hubert se transformait en magnifique frison!   ::

----------


## PLUME47

:lol2:  on  lui aura tout fait à ce pauvre Hubert : Nathalie l'avait transformé en lapin et maintenant un cheval !
Qu'il est beau le loulou et comme çà fait plaisir de le voir heureux   :amour3:

----------


## GUIGUIPSE

> :lol2:  on  lui aura tout fait à ce pauvre Hubert : Nathalie l'avait transformé en lapin et maintenant un cheval !


  ::   ::    sacreee baguette magique

----------


## mocho

::   ::   ::   :kao2:  :kao2:

----------


## ASL

J'arrive en retard sur ce topic, que ça fait du bien de lire tout ça !!!!!!!

Moi, une chien sauvé et heureux ça me recharge les batteries (et dieu sait qu'on en a toutes besoin après un été terrible) 

Les Filles, Inti Ghost, Aline qui ont cru en lui (pas évident lorsqu'il a dû arriver) en passant par Toutes celles qui ont relayé et alimenté le topic, celles qui ont proposé de régler les soins, NatF1 qui l'a mené jusqu'à Françoise qui va l'aimer très fort, 
ça c'est de la VRAIE PA !!! 

IMMENSE BRAVO à VOUS TOUTES   :jap:  :jap:

----------


## roxa

GENIAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

bonne route "saint" Hubert   ::  

roxa

----------


## F ET F



----------


## nathalie f1

::   ::   ::    Il n'a pas l'air malheureux note hub! :amour4:  :amour4: 
Il ne s'en fait pas apparemment!
merci F et F

----------


## inti

*Coucou Hubert !    

Repose toi bien et bat toi contre cette maladie ! 

Nous pensons fort à toi p'tit ange d'amour !   :ange2: 

Fais des gros bisous à ta famille de notre part !*   :bisous2:  :bisous2:

----------


## archange2lumiere

Oui hubert je prie pour que tu te rétablisse vite , montrer à tous que rien n'est fini quand on y crois, une bonne étoile brille au dessus de toi...Apporte joie et amour à tes nouveaux maitres , l'envie de se battre avec toi comme tu te bats pour eux...
Grosses caresses à toi gentil Hubert.   ::

----------


## MALIN

*Que du bonheur de voir Mister Hubert si heureux, confiant, détendu et dorloté....     Encore un grand merci à sa gentille famille*

----------


## Chinooka

Je m'étais arrêtée à la page 4, je n'avais pas vu toutes les photos du bonheur   :amour3: 

Magnifique Hubert, je te souhaite tout le bonheur du monde avec ta nouvelle famille   :kao3: 

Merci à tous d'avoir permis ça    :Embarrassment: k: 

Je viens d'adopter une petite cousine d'Hubert, ces longues z'oreilles ce n'est que du bonheur    ::  

Bravo Françoise    ::   et gros bisous à Hubert : de la part d'une fan du nombreux fan club d'Hubert    ::

----------


## archange2lumiere

Alors voici une photo d'hubert(à notre arrivée vers Lille) que je ne suis pas prête d'oublier par sa gentillesse et son envie de vivre   :bisous2:

----------

Comme ça fait plaisir de voir Hubert choyé de la sorte...mille mercis
à sa nouvelle maîtresse   ::

----------


## GUIGUIPSE

il n'y a pas à dire, il a une tronche    ::

----------


## Chinooka

Il me semble que ses oreilles sont encore plus longues que celles de ma Capucine    ::

----------


## inti

> Il me semble que ses oreilles sont encore plus longues que celles de ma Capucine


Beaucoup plus longues.........Hub est champion de zoreilles lui !   :kao3:

----------


## F ET F

Bonsoir à tous les amis d'Hubert,
Aujourd'hui, le temps était ensoleillé et Hubert n'a pas mis son manteau pour aller dans le jardin.
A part sa maigreur, Hubert ne semble pas malade : il est attentif à tout et se promène sans difficulté, il mange bien et ne vomit pas.
Demain après-midi, je retourne avec lui chez le vétérinaire pour mettre au point son traitement :  en plus de l'allopurinol, il sera nécessaire de lui faire des injections de glucantime et de lui donner des vitamines.
Hubert est heureux et cela va l'aider pour combattre la maladie!
A bientôt
Françoise

----------


## inti

*merci pour les nouvelles !

c'est vrai ce que vous dites.c'est justement cette rage de vivre qui nous a poussé à nous battre pour Hubert.

Le corps de Hubert est ravagé par la maladie mais son esprit est intact.

Il prend tellement plaisir  à toutes les choses de la vie ! 

Le laisser mourrir aurait été si injuste !

maintenant il a toutes les armes pour se battre.La plus importante c'est l'amour que vous lui portez !

Allez Hubert !*   ::   ::   ::

----------


## nathalie f1

On veut tous y croire pour hub!  :amour:   ::  
Sûr que l'Amour que vous lui portez va l'aider!
Merci

----------

allez Hub...bat toi,   :amour3: 
L'amour est aussi un excellent médicament
Merci pour les nouvelles :

----------


## TENDRESSE

*C'est un pur régal de regarder toutes ces photos du bel HUBERT;    :amour: 
Rien que du bonheur.  :amour3: 
Comme dit DOMI , ça recharge les batteries!!!   

Pour ce joli manteau en polair.
A t il été confectionné ou acheté.?
Je recherche ce genre pour notre QUIVIVE-MILAGRO chez CANI .  *

----------

un pur bonheur de voir ces photos

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## F ET F

Encore des nouvelles d'Hubert...

L'anémie d'Hubert est telle que le vétérinaire ne comprend pas comment il peut être aussi bien... il veut vivre...
Les ondes positives et les prières à son intention, émanant de ses bonnes fées, ne sont pas vaines mais  encore  bien nécessaires.
Son traitement : allopurinol + glucantime + injections vitamines B + traumeel (contre douleurs et inflammations) + engystol (renforcement défenses immunitaires).
Dans une dizaine de jours, prise de sang pour voir si anémie diminuée.

Toute la famille veille  particulièrement à faire son bonheur !

A bientôt
Françoise

En avatar, les cousines d'Hubert, Zoé et Zelda, braques d'auvergne adoptées dans un refuge il y a un an. Il pourra aller jouer avec elles quand il sera plus fort.

----------

merci beaucoup pour les nouvelles   ::   , j'espère que notre Hubert va remonter la pente très rapidement...comment pourrait.il faire autrement avec tous les soins que vous lui accordez...mille mercis pour votre gentillesse et votre disponibilité.  :bisous2:  :bisous2: 
Vos 2 braques sont magnifiques...j'adore..  :amour3:

----------


## archange2lumiere

Je me disait aussi que son sang était anormalement clair et liquide....comme quoi j'ai l'oeil  !
Enfin il est entre d'excellentes mains et sa rage de vivre est t'elle qu'elle est communicative ! 
Espérons que le traitement mis en place fasse effet rapidement, ses copines sont si belles , faudra mitrailler de photos le forum lors de leur réunion qui je l'espère sera prochaine !   ::

----------


## inti

Nous sommes avec vous françoise !    ::  

Allez Hubert ,il faut se battre encore un p'tit peu !  :bisous2:

----------


## nathalie f1

Hubert ::   :amour:  maintenant que tu es enfin choyé, aimé il ne faut pas faiblir!
Tout ton fan-club te soutiens!

----------


## nathalie f1

Hubert on pense à toi   ::   :amour: 
Profite bien de la douceur de vivre que t'offre ta famille et des nombreuses gamelles!

----------


## MALIN



----------


## F ET F

Bonsoir à tous mes fans,
Pour l'instant, je supporte bien mon traitement et j'ai toujours bon appétit, j'ai grossi un petit peu (+1,5kg en moins de 7 jours).
Si mon anémie pouvait diminuer ce serait formidable...
En attendant, je profite au maximum de la vie... ce dimanche après-midi, j'ai fait la sieste avec ma tatie Nicole (c'est elle qui fait mes pîqures avec mille précautions).
Bisous
A bientôt
Hubert

----------

Tatie Nicole   ::   ::   ::

----------


## nathalie f1

J'en pleurerai de voir ces belles photos  :amour:   ::   :amour: 
Merci Fet F c'est vraiment trop beau   ::  
On espère toujours quil va s'en sortir...et de toutes façons il aura passé des moments merveilleux avec vous en quelques jours bien plus qu'il n'en avait connu dans sa vie ça c'est sûr!

 :merci:

----------


## inti

*Nous sommes aux anges Hubert !  :ange2:  :ange2:  :ange2: 

Tu as trouvé une famille en or !(tu le merites bien mon loulou d'amour.....    )

Merci pour lui !

Tati Nicole est une veinarde !*   ::

----------


## TENDRESSE

*Bel HUBERT, quel changement dans ta vie.  :amour3: 
C'est un plaisir de voir cette photo.
Grand merci Françoise de lui apporter autant de douceur.
Merci tati NICOLE.   
MIMI*

----------


## momo

QUE DU BONHEUR de te voir aussi heureux petit HUBERT et merci tatie Nicole!!!!!

----------

merci tatie Nicole et merci aussi à sa maitresse de lui donner autant de bonheur, rétablis-toi bien vite mon Hubert  :bisous2:

----------


## archange2lumiere

Vous êtes formidables ! Vous réchauffez nos coeurs avec vos photos( pas assez nombreuses à mon goût, ben oui je suis dépendante des photos d'hub...désolée !).  :merci:

----------


## Chinooka

:kao3:  :kao3:  :kao3:

----------


## nath33

::

----------


## delphine62

plein d'amour joli hubert  :amour:

----------


## JF

:kao1:  :kao1:  :kao1:   ::   ::   ::

----------


## MALIN

*que d'amour, tu es aux anges petit loulou...*  ::

----------


## F ET F

Bonsoir à tous mes amis,
Ma famille est contente parce que je garde le moral et la forme.
Vendredi soir, je vais chez le vétérinaire pour faire une prise de sang et lundi je saurai si mon anémie est en régression.
Entre-temps. .. quelques photos ... histoire de ne pas m'oublier.
Bises de moi.
Hubert.

----------


## archange2lumiere

Comment pourrait on t'oublier Hubert ?????  :lol2:   Surtout quand on a eu l'immense bonheur(même furtif !) de te connaitre ???

Que de belles photos de bonheur enfin trouvé ! Et dites moi si je me trompe mais j'ai l'impression que Hubert a repris du poids .....
J'espère que lundi la prise de sang nous donnera de bonnes nouvelles !

En tout cas ENORMES bisous et câlins à Hubert !   ::

----------


## inti

::  *Hubert !*

*Tu es magnifique !  :amour3:  :amour3: 

Je pense voir que tes poils repoussent aussi un p'tit peu !

Garde l'espoir et bat toi !

Ici nous pensons beaucoup à toi !*   :bisous2:  :bisous2:

----------


## nathalie f1

Mais oui pas de doute....hubert semble déjà en meilleur forme   :kao1:  :kao1: 
Il a repris un peu de poils et un peu de poids c'est sûr   :kao2:  :kao2: 
On attendra les résultats avec impatience pour savoir si ça va mieux aussi de ce coté là.

----------


## TENDRESSE

*Tu es vraiment un magnifique BLEU de GASCOGNE , brave HUBERT.   
Je trouve que tes yeux sont redevenus beaux et les croutes des premières photos disparues.
Quel changement.
Croisons les doigts pour que l'analyse soit bonne.  *

----------

HUBERT, tu es d'une beauté renversante    ::   ::  

Le bonheur est enfin arrivé pour toi, profites en mon beau loulou    ::

----------


## Chinooka

Je ne ferai pas trop de commentaires élogieux sur le bel Hubert parce que ma Capucine qui vient d'être adoptée a des z'oreilles moins longues que celles d'Hubert.... donc je boude... les miennes sont aussi belles, dit Capucine   :eyebrows:

----------


## roxa

je le trouve sincerement tres beau, j adore sa bouille!!!!!!   ::  

 ::   ::  

roxa

----------


## TENDRESSE

> Je ne ferai pas trop de commentaires élogieux sur le bel Hubert parce que ma Capucine qui vient d'être adoptée a des z'oreilles moins longues que celles d'Hubert.... donc je boude... les miennes sont aussi belles, dit Capucine   :eyebrows:


*Ne sois pas jalouse jolie CAPUCINE, les griffons ont toujours les oreilles un peu moins longues.  :hein2:  *

----------

hubert, j'espère que tes analyses vont être bonnes...je croise les doigts...tu es vraiment magnifique  :amour3:

----------


## F ET F

BISES DE MOI

HUBERT HEUREUX

----------


## pionpion

:amour3:  Il est magnifique Hubert    ::

----------


## inti

*Comment resister à Hubert ?   :amour4: 

la quand il roule dans l'herbe c'est trop.................  :fou: 

Hubeeeeeeeert ! Tu es le plus mignon des bleus de gascogne !*  ::   ::   ::  

*Nous sommes si fières de toi !*  ::   ::   ::

----------

holala...trop beau 
bisous Hubert  :amour3:  :amour3:  :amour3:  :amour3:

----------


## nathalie f1

On dirait même qu'il sourit hubert devant tant de bonheur   :merci:

----------


## inti

Pour la nouvelle page !    ::   ::  





> BISES DE MOI
> 
> HUBERT HEUREUX

----------


## Chinooka

J'adore !!!!

----------

:amour3:  :amour3:  :amour3:   Comme je les aime ces courants    ::

----------


## delphine62

moi aussi, ms on est pas assez nombreux   ::

----------


## inti

> :amour3:  :amour3:  :amour3:   Comme je les aime ces courants


Nous avons assez souvent de telles merveilles à placer !    :Embarrassment: k: 

Si tu te decides Charly 71 n'hesites pas à nous contacter !  :telephone:

----------

Pas de problèmes Inti    :Embarrassment: k: 

Lorsque nous sommes allés chercher Sam (le St Bernard) cet été, nous avions repéré une mamy beagle mais comme nous attendions une labrador en FA, il a bien fallu être raisonnable.
Nous avons actuellement 5 chiens (on a décidé de garder la lab) dont une superbe anglo français adoptée par le biais de Rescue l'année dernière. Il y aura toujours un courant dans notre meute, c'est sur.
Par contre, avec mon mari, nous nous sommes promis dans le futur de sortir un loulou de chez vous.
Tu pourras donner le bonjour à Aline et lui dire que la nouvelle famille de Sam est ravie d'avoir accueilli le gros nounours ?

----------


## nathalie f1

Si tu voyais ils ont la même qu'hubert en femelle    ::   :amour:  :amour3: 
et une bruno du jura à tomber parterre   :amour3:  :amour3:  :amour3: 
Bon franchement hub qui se roule dans l'herbe avec les oreilles au vent
vous n'avez pas l'impression qu'ils se marre!

----------

je me repete,mais quel bonheur   ::   ::  

tu vois Inti,il y a de bonnes ames pour tes preferes

----------


## inti

> je me repete,mais quel bonheur    
> 
> tu vois Inti,il y a de bonnes ames pour tes preferes


Heureusement !(tu en fait partie Manhattan avec nos 2 daltons chez toi !)   ::   ::  

Mais malheureusement pas assez...........car j'ai beaucoup trop de preférés en ce moment !    ::

----------


## inti

> Pas de problèmes Inti   k: 
> 
> Lorsque nous sommes allés chercher Sam (le St Bernard) cet été, nous avions repéré une mamy beagle mais comme nous attendions une labrador en FA, il a bien fallu être raisonnable.
> Nous avons actuellement 5 chiens (on a décidé de garder la lab) dont une superbe anglo français adoptée par le biais de Rescue l'année dernière. Il y aura toujours un courant dans notre meute, c'est sur.
> Par contre, avec mon mari, nous nous sommes promis dans le futur de sortir un loulou de chez vous.
> Tu pourras donner le bonjour à Aline et lui dire que la nouvelle famille de Sam est ravie d'avoir accueilli le gros nounours ?


je passerai le bonjour ! C'est elle ta beagle ?    ::   :amour:

----------


## F ET F

Et oui, les chiens de chasse aux longues oreilles ont un charme fou !  

Et tous les chiens sont merveilleux quand on les aime !

Encore des photos d'Hubert (qui a pris 4kg en 15 jours, encore 5kg pour retrouver la taille idéale).

----------


## inti

Hubert a la classe !    ::  

Si ça continue comme ça il va falloir bientot le mettre au regime !   ::  

merci Françoise pour tout l'amour (et les croquettes !)que tu donnes à Hubert !

 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## nathalie f1

Et bien heureusement que je ne suis pas le même régime qu'Hubert   :lol2: 
4 kg en quinze jours l'horreur...mais pour lui c'est super   ::   ::  
merci les deux F   :merci:

----------

Elle y ressemblerait bien effectivement   :amour:    Celle que nous avions vue était avec les chiots.

J'adore les photos d'Hubert. Il récupère très vite, c'est que la cantine doit être fameuse    ::

----------

merci pour les photos, c'est vraiment super   ::    de le voir progresser ainsi, il est tellement beau  :kao1:

----------


## F ET F

Quelques nouvelle d'Hubert, qui, à cette heure,  dort à coussinets fermés.
Le matin, il n'aime pas quitter son canapé (sauf pour manger), mais l'après-midi, il est en pleine forme... alerte, vif, gai : rien ne laisse deviner qu'Hubert est malade!
Résultat partiel de la prise de sang de vendredi : état stationnaire, le nombre de globules rouges n'a pas diminué (heureusement car il a moins de la moitié de globules rouges par rapport au nombre normal).
Son anémie est due à la leishmaniose mais aussi à cause des vers (l'absence de traitement contre les vers cause des maladies dont l'anémie), il faut donc encore le vermifuger à intervalles réguliers.
Restons positifs : bonne alimentation, vitamines de toutes sortes, médicaments adaptés, confort, amour et prières magiques (de tatie Nicole) :il va se rétablir !
A bientôt
Françoise

----------

:bisous3:  :bisous3:  :bisous3:

----------


## inti

*merci Françoise !   :amour: 

la j'attendais les nouvelles !* 

*Hubert a aussi nos prières ici dans le sud de la france !

Bon ,je pense que vu l'etat où il était avant de partir..........nous devons rester optimistes !

Il lui faudra du temps pour se retablir !

Il est deja devenu si beau depuis qu'il est chez toi !

tout le monde continue à croiser les doigts pour Hubert ! Tres tres fort !



Bonne nuit p'tit Hubert !*   :dodo:

----------


## F ET F



----------


## nathalie f1

Mon dieu cette bouille c'est pas possible!   :amour4:  :amour4: 
Les deux aubergines qui lui servent d'oreilles   :amour:   ::  
merci pour ces superbes photos et pour tous ces bons soins!
profite hubert profite    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## ROLI de soschiendechasse

Il est vraiment magnifique ce beau HUBERT.
C'est vraiment le grand frère de mon GANDHI.

----------


## inti

*Cette photo est superbe !      
Je reconnais le meme regard qu'il nous à lancé une apres midi et qu'a mis  toute cette histoire en route !

Ses poils repoussent à vue d'oeil ! il etait quasiment chauve il y a à peine 15 jours !

C'est genial ! merci à vous !*   :bisous2:

----------


## Chinooka

Quel magnifique portrait du bel Hubert    ::

----------


## GUIGUIPSE

il est magnifique   :amour3:  :amour3:

----------

merci, il est vraiment trop beau...et ses poils repoussent  bien   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## F ET F

Coucou, c'est encore moi...Hubert
Je suis en forme.
Les jours passent et je suis toujours aussi choyé... pourvu que cela dure !
Je ne suis pas habitué à tant de douceur. 
J'ai  des comportements d'extrême soumission : quand on m'appelle j'accours, je m'aplatis au sol et immédiatement je m'assieds aux pieds. Certains bruits, gestes ou voix me font  très peur.
Avec le temps ça passera.
Ce que je préfère, ce sont les câlins sur le canapé, les quatre pattes en l'air.
Mon flair est excellent (heureusement pour un chien de chasse) et je sais que dans la pièce à côté de ma chambre, depuis hier, il y a un lapin (recueilli pour ne pas qu'il soit mangé).
Un jour, je vous présenterai tous les compagnons à quatre pattes de ma maison.
Bonne nuit...

----------

Quelle douceur de vivre tu connais maintenant Hubert
Cela te va bien Je te trouvais beau mais je te trouve de plus en plus beau  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:

----------


## Chinooka

Quelle allure    ::    En effet, il est de plus en plus beau : le bonheur lui réussit à merveille  :kao3:

----------


## inti

Hubert tu as vraiment LA classe !    ::  

Tu es le plus beau des grandes oreilles !

profite bien de  cette belle vie car tu la merites amplement !

bonne nuit Hub !    :dodo:   ::

----------


## nathalie f1

Mais il va finir top-modèle notre hubert!   :amour4:  :amour4: 
Quelle métamorphose! 
Merci F et F de nous faire profiter de son changement et de prendre aussi soin de lui. Son poil a repoussé c'est fou!

----------


## PLUME47

:amour3:   ::  
HUBERT TU ES MAGNIFIQUE !!!!

----------


## ROLI de soschiendechasse

Ho que oui Hubert, magnifique tu es. Continu tu es sur la bonne route du bonheur après an.    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JF

Qu'est ce qu'il a embellit !   :amour3:  :amour3:  :amour3:

----------


## F ET F

Bonsoir,
Il y a 31 jours, j'arrivai enfin "chez moi".
Je peux dormir sur mes deux longues oreilles car ma famille veille sur moi.
Cette semaine, je vais chez le vétérinaire pour, à nouveau, faire une prise de sang.
Les piqûres ça commence à me déplaire même si je reçois des câlins et des friandises pour compenser !
Le moral est bon.
Bises de moi.
Hubert.

----------


## Chinooka

Mon bel Hubert écoute-moi bien    ::   ! tu dois être un grand garçon courageux : ces contrôles sont faits pour que tu profites trèèèèèès longtemps de tout l'amour que tu reçois dans ta nouvelle famille   :amour: 

Je fonds littéralement devant chaque nouvelle photo d'Hubert   :amour4:

----------

Grosses bises de moi, Hubert   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## nathalie f1

Hubert il faut être courageux! Vois comme tu as embelli depuis un mois que tu es couvé par F et F! Ca vaut bien quelques sacrifices non?
Caresses à toi   ::   :amour:   ::  
Merci à tes maîtres
Et on espère que les résultats seront bons.

----------


## archange2lumiere

Sa santé , son moral et sa forme se lit sur son poils et dans son oeil....pas besoin d'abalyses pour savoir qu'hubert se bat comme un lion grâce à tout l'amour que vous lui donnez! 
Hubert ton avenir couvert est en train de se devoiler petit à petit....

----------


## TENDRESSE

*Que tu es superbe HUBERT  :amour3: 
On attend des news après ta visiste chez le véto.   
J'adooooooooore ces photos avec les oreilles "dégoulinantes".  *

----------


## PLUME47

:amour3: 
je fonds devant sa bouille à bisous, merci encore pour ce loulou  :bisous2:

----------


## inti

*P'tit Hubert 

Si tous nos protegés pouvaient avoir la chance que tu as eu....ce serait le reve absolu !

Profite bien de cette belle vie et continue à combler tes maitres comme tu sais si bien le faire !    

nous parlons encore souvent de toi par ici !    

merci à ta famille !*  :bisous2:

----------


## séveryne

Je viens de découvrire ce topic et ce sauvetage, et bravo à tatie Nicole et tte sa famille pour le bel Hubert!!!   :bisous2: 

Que de changement en 1 mois, un chien heureux voilà ce qu'est notre Hub!!!   :amour:

----------


## MALIN

*Il est trop beau....*

----------


## F ET F

Bonsoir et merci pour les gentils messages.
Hubert n'a pas été heureux jusqu'au jour où il a eu la chance, quand il était au plus mal, de rencontrer Aline, Inti, Cani-Senior, Nathalie, Archangedelumière, ... qui lui ont permis de trouver une famille.
Enfin heureux, il lui fallait encore la chance de guérir... 
Et Hubert a une bonne étoile qui veille sur lui car son anémie est en régression (nette augmentation des globules rouges) !
Si tout va bien, je pense que dans un mois il n'y aura plus d'anémie. 
Il suffira de continuer un traitement léger contre la leishmaniose.
Pour la petite histoire : Hubert ne veut pas descendre de la voiture quand on va chez le vétérinaire et veut mordre quand on lui fait une piqûre 
autrement c'est un chien merveilleux de gentillesse.
A bientôt, Françoise.
;

----------


## inti

*bon p'tit Hubert !    

Que des bonnes nouvelles !

le fait qu'il commence à "prendre du bec" c'est bon signe !

Il va bien notre hubert ! Grace à toi Françoise !

Nous ici avons été le pont entre l'enfer et le paradis ! Ce qui a permis à Hub de sortir d'un tres mauvais pas...........

Chez toi c'est le paradis pour Hubert !   :ange2: 

Et que ça dure encore tres longtemps !


bonne nuit Hubert* !  :bisous2: 

*Un enorme merci à ta famille !*   :amour:

----------


## nathalie f1

Mon petit Hub.   ::   :amour:  ..si tu savais comme les piqûres te font du bien c'est un bisous que tu voudrais faire à tous ces bienfaiteurs qui s'occupe si bien de toi.
A la maison on est trop content de savoir que ton état s'amélore comme ça!
Merci F et F de ces bonnes nouvelles!

----------


## TENDRESSE

*SUPERBE HUBERT!!!!  :amour: 
C'est un bonheur de te savoir en bonne voie de guérison.
Merci a FRANCOISE pour tout ce qu'elle fait pour toi.   
Ton copain MILAGRO-QUIVIVE atteint de la même maladie que toi 
va recevoir la copie-conforme de ton joli manteau en polaire.  k: 
Longue vie a toi.  *

----------

Que ces bonnes nouvelles font chaud au coeur   ::   ::

----------

on est toutes d'accord pour lire ces nouvelles rassurantes qui doivent,Françoise, vous faire chaud au coeur, et qui nous, nous permettent d'espérer et nous remontent le moral  :bisous3:  :bisous3:  :bisous3:  :bisous3:  :bisous3:

----------


## cooklou

je suis le post discrètement mais là je ne peux pas m'empêcher     ::  
*Hubert tu es vraiment trop beau*    :amour3: 
*un grand    :merci:   à sa famille*

----------


## F ET F

Bonjour,
Evidemment, nous sommes heureux de savoir Hubert en meilleure santé. 
Il doit se sentir plus fort car il court de plus en plus dans le jardin et il joue. Maintenant, il ose s'approcher à 1 mètre de la clôture de séparation du jardin de "ses deux soeurs braques d'auvergne" (elles ont leur pièce personnelle, avec canapé, dans la maison, avec accès au jardin  en permanence). Le moment venu, nous les laisserons jouer ensemble (si l'entente est bonne). Idem avec ses petits frères croisés toutes races.
Nous pensons aussi à tous les chiens qui attendent une famille et nous sommes contents de lire les belles histoires des sortis d'affaire grâce aux personnes au grand coeur.
Nous espérons que QUIVIVE-MILAGRO(qui a tant souffert), E.T. et leur compagnon d'infortune trouverons vite une famille.
Dommage, nous sommes au grand complet à la maison.
F ET F

----------


## nathalie f1

Sue cette photo j'ai peine à reconnaître le chien qui est venu chez moi  :shock:  :shock: 
Je veux bien croire que c'est lui mais quelle transformation.    ::   ::  
A la maison il s'est entendu tout de suite avec mes autres chiens, aucun problème; je pense qu'il en sera de même chez vous.
Quand je l'avais dans le TGV il était dans un tel état que je me demandais s'il alait supporté le voyage jusqu'à Lyon, il me donait l'impression dêtre au boûr du rouleau...puis au bout de quelques heures à la maison il semblait déjà aller mieux MAIS ALORS MAINTENANT   :amour3:  :amour3: 
merci et bonne continuation

----------


## inti

*Hubert est magnifique !   :amour3:  :amour3: 

Je l'ai toujours trouvé tres beau meme malade.C'est un chien adorable ! Et quelle classe !    

Bravo à vous ! Bravo aussi à Hubert !      

Je vous signale que Hubert a passé ses derniers jours ici dans un petit box en compagnie d'une femelle ! Il etait adorable avec elle.Un vrai gentelman !

Je pense qu'il ne posera aucun probleme de ce coté la !*  :Embarrassment: k: 

*Comme vous dites,esperons que des adoptants aussi merveilleux que vous puissent nous aider à sauver les "frères" à Hub qui sont encore dans la galère ! Il y en a tellement.............*

----------


## TENDRESSE

*
Tu es vraiment trop, trop beau HUBERT.   
Merci FRANCOISE de penser à notre brave QUIVIVE-MILAGRO  égelement atteint   de la leishmaniose .   
Sans vouloir poluer le post  d'HUBERT.   
Voici notre pépère avant et maintenant. * 
[/URL]
http://www.cani-seniors.org/viewtopic.p ... cstart=270

----------


## F ET F

Quand j'ai vu Hubert pour la première fois,  à son arrivée à Lille, je ne pensais pas qu'il  s'en sortirait, il était gris et si maigre ... et maintenant quand je le regarde, je suis étonnée.  On dirait presque un autre chien.

Le mot est juste, Hubert est un gentleman, doux et délicat. 

Je ne crains pas son comportement avec les autres chiens; je crains plutôt le comportement de mes petites chéries Zoé et Zelda qui sont adorables mais un peu brusques. Hubert est un chien encore trop soumis et je n'aimerai pas qu'il soit dominé par  Z ET Z

Je veux qu'Hubert soit sûr de lui avant de les lâcher ensemble. 
Lentement mais sûrement... et tout ira bien.

Françoise

----------


## F ET F

Si j'avais la place, j'adopterai tout de suite QUIVIVE-MILAGRO. 

Il a vécu en beaucoup plus grave la même histoire qu'Hubert.
Sa peur et sa maladie ne doivent  pas être un frein à son adoption.
Les chiens de chasse sont tellement gentils, avec de la patience et de la douceur, il serait un merveilleux compagnon.


Françoise.

----------


## inti

*J'ai toujours eu un grand espoir de le sauver..............je ne sais pas pourquoi mais pour nous il allait vivre.........    

 Du premier instant .........avec ma collegue on s'est dit:"et si on le sauvait?" Vu son état ça se ressemblait plutot à une bonne blague !   

Il voulait vivre et ça on le sentait malgré son apparence delabré.

Heureusement que tu es passé par la Françoise car il lui fallait une famille en or !  :ange2: 


j'espere que ce p'tit Milagro aura la meme chance ! Je lui souhaite ça du fond du coeur !*  ::   ::

----------


## Hélène

Quelle métamorphose!

Il est vraiment magnifique cet Hubert!

Bravo et merci à ses "bonnes fées" et à sa famille qui l'aime!  :amour4:

----------


## F ET F

Bonsoir à tous,
Tout va bien !
A présent, je joue dans le jardin avec mes deux frères Kiki et T'choupi.
Bientôt, j'irai aussi jouer dans le jardin de Zoé et Zelda.
Il y a aussi Tony (10 années de refuge) et Blacky  (13 années de refuge), ils ne jouent plus car ils sont très vieux.
Tony s'affaiblit de jour en jour, son coeur est fatigué.
Quant à moi, je suis en pleine forme et je coule des jours heureux.
Bises de moi. Hubert.

----------


## Chinooka

Ecoute, je n'arrive de moins en moins à croire que c'est le même Hubert qu'au début !!! Pour une résurection, c'en est une magnifique    ::  

Tu as une bien belle meute   :amour3:

----------


## nathalie f1

Il est trop beau notre hub!   ::   :amour:  :amour3: 
Merci pour cette résurection. En effet bien belle meute!  Tous des réscapés c'est formidable! On espère que tony et Blacky profoteront encore un peu de leur famille en or!
Bravo aussi pour la récolte de cucurbitacés    ::

----------


## TENDRESSE

*  Ah!HUBERT!! tu es splendide, exactement comme ma TENDRESSE chérie,  avec les pattes un peu plus longues .  :fou:  :amour:   

Hors sujet : FRANCOISE quelle belle collection de coloquintes.  :shock:*

----------


## Chinooka

> [b]  Ah!HUBERT!! tu es splendide, exactement comme ma TENDRESSE chérie,  *avec les pattes un peu plus longues*


Les pattes un peu plus longues que celles de Tendresse... oui je pense    ::  

Mais c'est vrai qu'il y a un sacré air de famille   :amour4:

----------


## Chinooka

J'ai posté trop vite !

Je voulais dire que Tendresse semble sortie de chez un couturier avec son manteau noir et son chapeau noir, elle fait très Lady    ::   :amour4:

----------


## inti

Que dire de plus ? 

Nous sommes aux anges ici dans le Vaucluse !   :ange2: 

Merci Françoise !    ::   ::  

 :bisous2:  p'tit Hubert ! tu es magnifique !   :kao3:

----------

Il a trouve *SA FAMILLE* et l'on sent que dans celle -çi se dégage un très grand AMOUR ppour nos amis à 4 pattes  :bisous3:  :bisous3:  :bisous3:  :bisous3:

----------


## F ET F



----------

merci bcp pour ces nouvelles photos, il est vraiment devenu très beau...merci bcp  :bisous2:   pour tout ce que vous faites pour lui et pour les autres

----------


## ROLI de soschiendechasse

Salut fréro, et bien oui, pour une fois que je trouve un frangin de ma race, je viens en personne moi, GANDHI te dire un petit bonjour. Je vois que comme moi tu as eu la chance de trouver une gentille famille. Ma soeur Gamine aussi. Dans cette maison nous sommes donc deux bleus. Je vois que tu as repris du poil de la bête. Remarque à voir les photos tout ce passe bien pour toi. J'en suis heureux. Ce qui n'ai pas le cas de tous nos autres frères et soeur "courant". Je te dis à la prochaine, que ta route soit aussi heureuse que la mienne. Salut fréro








*Là c'est moi Gandhi de chez les Quinoux  k:*

----------


## F ET F

Bonjour Ghandi et Cie,

Sans prétention, il faut admettre que nous sommes très beaux ( + très gentils)  sans oublier  Tendresse  qui est charmante avec ses courtes pattes

Je rêve d'avoir pour compagnie  tous les types  "bleu de gascogne" : basset, griffon, petit, grand ; les photos seraient magnifiques !

Mais je garde les "coussinets" sur terre car l'essentiel c'est d'avoir trouvé une famille formidable.

A bientôt
Bises de moi ... Hubert.

----------


## TENDRESSE

*Pour te faire plaisir FRANCOISE.   
Voici CORIE, une de mes filleule , magnifique Griffon Bleu rescapée il ya un an de THOUARS.
*
*Et BLUEBELLE, autre filleule, rescapée des LANDES.*

Des amours.  :amour3:   ::   :amour:

----------


## ROLI de soschiendechasse

De toute façon, ce sont tous des amours sur pattes, qui savent bien se faire aimer, même si parfois il y a des jours plus dur que d'autres    ::  

Pas vrais TENDRESSE ?

----------


## nathalie f1

Bon Hub je vais arrêter de lui dire qu'il est beau, il va prendre la grosse tête aprés!
Merci pour tout ce bonheur    ::   ::  
Qu'est-ce qu'ils sont beaux et fiers ces bleus...dommage qu'ils soient aussi mal considérés   ::

----------

Le mien est croisé , je l'ai aussi récupéré avec 10 kg de moins une patte avant brisée, de l'exzema sur tout le corps et regardez comme il est venu beau...ça vaut vraiment la peine de leur donner une chance il le mérite
Ce sont des amours  :amour3:

----------


## F ET F

Il est magnifique !

Ils arrivent dans un triste état et ils deviennent si beaux grâce aux bons soins
et à l'amour de leurs adoptants.

Bravo à tous !

Françoise

----------


## TENDRESSE

*Il est superbe ton loulou, GHOST.    
C'est peut être un croisé mais il a le regard des bleus et quelle magnifique robe.  :amour:*

----------


## Chinooka

J'avoue que je suis bleue de la mienne (   ::   ) depuis qu'elle est arrivée de Mornac fin août   :amour4:

----------


## TENDRESSE

*Quelle beauté cette CAPUCINE.  :amour: 
Vous avez vu ce regard, comme le loulou de GHOST.*

----------


## ROLI de soschiendechasse

Oui tous magnifique, Basset, petit, grand, griffon, croisé un bleu est un bleu.    :Embarrassment: k:  Comme la belle Taîga ici sur Rescue qui attend un maitre, elle est en Espagne. Chez nous on arrête pas de penser à elle. Mais 6 toutous là ...... :lol2: 


http://rescue.forumactif.com/adultes...sp-t182389.htm

----------


## inti

Quel etalage de beautés aux grandes oreilles !   ::  

J'adore tous meme si j'ai un petit faible pour notre Hubert ! (ghandi on dirait une copie conforme d'Hub !)

ils sont si magnifiques ces chiens de chasse !Comment ne pas craquer ?   ::  

merci les filles pour ces belles photos !  :bisous2:

----------


## Chinooka

C'est vrai que le loulou de Ghost a le même regard ténébreux que celui de ma Capucine    ::  

A la mi-novembre, il y a l'expo de Courtrai : la plus belle expo de Belgique. En Bleu de Gascogne, il n'y a que les bassets qui sont représentés : je dois avoir la seule griffon bleu de Gascogne de Belgique    ::  

Il est vrai que je n'ai jamais vu de bleu (quels qu'ils soient) se promener en rue !!!

Ils sont tous magnifiques    ::

----------


## F ET F

Bonsoir à tous les amis d'Hubert,
Et oui, les chiens courants  bleu de gascogne et cie ne "courent "pas les rues dans notre pays.
Hier soir, HUBERT a été chez le vétérinaire pour faire une prise de sang (contrôle anémie et reins).
Il pèse 31,5 kg, encore 1 ou 2 kg maximum à prendre.
Son poils est brillant, ses yeux ne coulent plus, plus de lésions cutanées.
Le traitement contre la leihsmaniose peut être réduit de 900mg à 600mg par jour.
Si sa santé reste bonne, il  ne faudra pas tarder à le castrer parce qu'il a un seul testicule,  anormalement gros (l'autre serait atrophié).
Hubert est de plus en plus gai !
A bientôt
Françoise

----------


## Chinooka

Je ne sais pas si c'est une illusion d'optique, mais je le trouve de plus en plus beau !!!!    ::   ::   ::

----------


## momo

C est vrai qu il est de plus en plus beau notre HUBERT!Remarquez,avec une famille comme il en a une c est normal   ::   :amour:

----------


## inti

*petit Hubert d'amour !    

Nous sommes si contentes d'apprendre ces bonnes nouvelles.     

On ne te reconnait plus.Heureusement !    

Continue comme ça et donne nous des nouvelles de temps en temps !   :amour4: 

Ici tout le monde parle encore de toi !*  ::   ::

----------

C'est le même chien???  :lol2:  :lol2:  :lol2:  :lol2: 
Vous avez fait une très belle adoption et HUBERT vous le rend bien
J'aime de plus en plus "ces bleus" que je ne connaissais pas  :applause2:  :applause2:  :applause2:  :applause2:  :applause2:  :applause2:

----------


## nathalie f1

Je peine toujours autant à le reconnaitre.   ::   ::    pour ce sauvetage miraculeux!
Oui effectivement il vaudra mieux le castrer.

----------

Il est magnifique, splendide. Je l'aime beaucoup le beau Hubert    ::   ::  

Un chien de chasse ne me laisse jamais indifférente d'ailleurs. Heureusement qu'ils ont leurs amoureux car ils ne sont pas toujours les mieux lotis.

----------


## nathalie f1

Regardez hubert quand il est arrivé chez moi et qu'il avait été se réfugier dans une cabane de lapin avant de comprendre qu'un gros coussin au salon c'était plus confotable   :lol2: 
Regardez le maintenant je vous assure que c'est le même chien  :shock: 



Incroyable non?

----------


## TENDRESSE

*Mon dieu, quelle tristesse dans le regard. 
Comme la photo derrière son grillage du refuge.   
Une bonne étoile a brillé pour toi HUBERT, profites en bien.  *

----------


## Chinooka

Hallucinant : dans la cabane à lapin, on dirait un très vieux chien fripé et malade alors que sur les dernières photos, il a l'air d'un jeune chien en parfaite santé !!!

Même si je me doute que l'amour fait des miracles, je demande quand même à avoir la recette de la cure de rajeunissement   :lol2:

----------

c'est vraiment incroyable....je pense que l'amour aide beaucoup ...pongo faisait aussi 23kg quang je l'avais pris à la spa mtnt il en fait 32kg...Mai, si tu as l'occasion d'en adopter un ne rate pas l'occasion...c'est que du bonheur....
Un grand merci encore à la maitresse d'hubert....

----------


## cooklou

Hubert tu es de plus en plus beau   :amour: 
je pense que les soins à base d'amour font des miracles    :Embarrassment: k: 
un grand merci à ta famille, Hubert    ::

----------


## inti

*Pour la nouvelle page !   :amour3: 

Hubert maintenat !*  ::   ::  



*Hubert le jour où nous avons eu la bonne idée de tenter l'impossible !*   :shock: 



*La Leishmaniose est une maladie certes grave mais avec la volonté,des bons soins et une famille aimante le miracle est possible !*  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------

longue vie a toi,hubert   ::   ::

----------


## F ET F

Bonjour à tous,
L'innocence, la candeur, la douceur, la joie de vivre ... sont une partie de mes secrets pour guérir et rester jeune.
Les résultats de ma prise de sang sont bons : plus d'anémie et reins ok.
Aujourd'hui, il a neigé... il fait froid et je préfère rester à l'intérieur confortablement installé sur mon canapé.
Ma famille dit que mon canapé est trop grand pour moi tout seul... je me demande ce que cela veut dire ...
Mes soeurs (braque d'auvergne), Zoé et Zelda ne me regardent pas.  Mes petits frères, Kiki, T'choupi, Blacky, Marvinou sont gentils avec moi. Et quand Petitloup (chien de ma "mémère") me rend visite, nous jouons comme des fous, c'est mon copain.
Il paraît que je suis le plus rapide pour voler,  en toute discrétion, les madeleines, la baguette, ...(on ne me gronde jamais).
La vie est belle pour moi ! Bises de moi heureux. Hubert

----------


## archange2lumiere

Hubert tous ceux qui se sont battus pour toi on le coeur qui explose en voyant tes photos....te voir an bonne santé, remonter ainsi la pente et le plus beau cadeau que tu pouvais nous faire !!! Ta nouvelle famille doit être aux anges vis a vis de la maladie contre laquelle tu t es battu avec ta d acharnement....comme quoi le mental est primordial vis à vis de la maladie et ce pas que chez les hommes......  :bisous2:   gros gros calins à toi Hubert et chapeau bas à ta famille qui n'a jamais baissé les bras (malgré ton piteux état à l'arrivé et le coût des soins !).

----------


## inti

::    Bel Hubert !

Tu es tres beau et je vois que tu commences à faire quelques betises ! C'est bon signe !

Pourquoi s'en priver des bonnes madeleines et d'un tit bout de baguette ?En plus si elle sont la à portée de "papattes" ?

T'as raison Hubert ! Profite à fond de cette belle vie !    ::   ::   ::  

Nous pensons souvent à toi !  :bisous2:

----------

la vie n'a pas été rose pour toi jusque maintenant Hubert

tu as droit a qq ecarts de conduite   ::   ,surtout si ta santé redevient bonne   ::   ::

----------


## Chinooka

J'adore la pudeur d'Hubert sur la première photo    ::

----------


## inti

> J'adore la pudeur d'Hubert sur la première photo


  ::   J'avais pas remarqué...........  :eyebrows:

----------


## pionpion

:amour3:  Il est beau ce Hubert... le roi de la maison    ::

----------


## GUIGUIPSE

il est waouuuuuuuuuuuuu   :amour:

----------


## nathalie f1

:amour3:   ::  
Bisous mon bel  Hub! Tu es trop beau  :kao3:

----------


## F ET F

Bonsoir,
C'est encore moi ... et encore des photos.
Aujourd'hui, j'ai beaucoup joué dans le jardin avec mes petits frères.
Zoé et Zelda ne jouent pas avec moi mais j'ai quand même mis leur photo, elles sont quand même belles mes soeurs.
Vendredi, je vais chez le vétérinaire, j'ai entendu le mot "castration" je ne sais pas ce que cela veut dire mais je fais confiance à ma famille qui agit pour mon bien.
A bientôt. Bises. Hubert.

----------


## nathalie f1

Coucou hub  :amour:   ::  
de plus en plus beau   ::   :amour: 
tu as l'air bienheureux avec tes frères et soeurs. Celà vaut bien deux cacahuettes en moins.
On pensera à toi vendredi.
Merci F et F pour ces nouvelles régulières et les bons soins à notre hub!

----------


## ROLI de soschiendechasse

oui il est bon de voir Hub en forme grâce à ces magnifique photos. Merci de tout cur pour lui.
Gamine et Gandhi (bleu aussi) t"envois des léchouilles    ::

----------


## nathalie f1

Alors comment va notre ami hub aprés le dépot de ses 2 attribus males?  :ange2:  :ange2:

----------


## inti

Nous esperons que tout s'est bien passé Hubert !

Nous parlons encore souvent de toi et de ta chance d'avoir trouvé une famille aussi parfaite ! Dans l'espoir que ce serait "contagieux" !

Tiens nous au courrant tit Hubert !  :bisous2:

----------


## F ET F

Bonsoir,
Cela me fait plaisir de savoir que vous prenez de mes nouvelles.
Vendredi matin, je n'ai pas eu de déjeuner et je suis parti chez le vétérinaire, je ne voulais pas avancer dans le couloir ... une piqûre et je me suis assoupi ... je me suis réveillé dans une cage ... quel soulagement de voir ma famille venir me chercher le soir !
L'opération a duré plus longtemps que prévu : j'avais un énorme testicule et un testicule atrophié "enkysté" (difficulté pour l'enlever) ... j'espère que je n'aurai pas d'infection ni d'hémorragie. Je dois prendre des antibiotiques et un antidouleur pendant plusieurs jours.
Ce samedi matin, après une bonne nuit, j'étais déjà en pleine forme... j'ai bon appétit et toujours le moral !
A bientôt, Hubert plus léger.

----------


## inti

Bonne nuit trésor !  :ange2:  :bisous2: 

Tu es toujours aussi adorable !

Nous sommes avec toi !   ::

----------


## cooklou

même plus 'léger' Hubert tu es toujours aussi beau   :amour3: 
bon rétablissement!

----------


## nathalie f1

merci Hub    ::   :amour:  de ces bonnes nouvelles   ::   ::  
Mon dieu comme tu as dû avoir peur de te réveiller dans une cage!

----------

J'adore  :amour3:  :amour3:  :amour3:  :amour3:  :amour3:  :amour3:

----------


## F ET F



----------


## pionpion

:amour3:  :amour3:  :amour3:   Il est beau cet Hubert

----------


## nathalie f1

Joyeux Noël hubert à toi et à ta famille!   ::   :amour:   ::  
merci pour la belle photo  :amour4:

----------


## TENDRESSE

*JOYEUX NOEL heureux HUBERT.    :amour: 

TENDRESSE et HUGGY BETTY te font de belles léchouilles pour NOËL.  *

----------

sont tres beaux vos grandes oreilles en pere-noel

 ::   ::

----------


## inti

*Joyeux Noël à toi aussi Hubert chéri !     

bonnes fêtes à toute ta famille !*  ::   ::

----------


## Chinooka

> 


  ::  

Joyeux Noël Hubert et une très heureuse année 2009 avec ta super famille    ::

----------


## F ET F



----------


## nathalie f1

merci Hub chéri   ::   :amour: 
bonne année à toi et à ta super famille   ::

----------


## inti

*Nous te souhaitons une merveilleuese année Hubert !     

Encore meilleure que 2008 !   

Et 2008 etait deja pas mal pour toi mon bébé !    

Gros bisous à toi et à toute ta famille !     

Nous pensons encore souvent à toi !*

----------



----------


## F ET F

Bonsoir à tous,
C'est encore moi... HUBERT LE BIENHEUREUX !
Je suis fier de vous présenter ma petite soeur Telma qui est arrivée le 12 janvier à la maison après un long voyage d'environ 2000 kilomètres.
Telma n'a pas eu une vie facile, elle est très soumise et craintive.
Telma est très douce et très gentille.
Telma a la leishmaniose comme moi. 
Je me permets de dire qu'il ne faut pas craindre de nous adopter parce qu'on est malade... avec un traitement peu coûteux... nous retrouvons la santé.
Allez voir le post de Jack, il est si mignon, il attend une famille pour toujours !
Telma est un peu petite à côté de moi mais peu importe, j'essaie de la faire rire en faisant des pitreries.
Bises de moi et de  Telma et Cie.

----------


## nathalie f1

Tu en as de la chance Hub d'avoir trouvé une belle copine comme ça!   ::   :amour:  C'est vrai qu'elle tient moins de place que toi sur le canapé  :lol2: 
Laissez quand même une petite place à vos maîtres qui accueillent tant de malheureux dont personne ne veut!
Bonne continuation  :amour:   ::

----------


## inti

*   Hubert et Telma !

Vous êtes adorables tous les deux !    

C'est super de voir Hubert en "grand frère" , si sur de lui en train d'amuser la petite Telma !    

Il y a à peine quelques mois il était encore chez nous dans un état lamentable !    

Tit Hub c'est vraiment sympa de ta part de penser à Jack.Il attend toujours une famille...*

*Nous sommes toujours ravies d'avoir des nouvelles !     

merci F et F !*   :bisous2:   ::

----------


## JF

Il respire le bonheur Hub !   ::

----------


## F ET F



----------


## nathalie f1

bonne fête hub et thelma   ::   :amour:   ::  
vous êtes les plus beaux valentins de Rescue c'est sûr  :amour3:  :amour3:

----------


## Lili-kat

Merci de nous faire partager les photos et le récit de tout ce bonheur retrouvé.
Telma et Hubert sont magnifiques et ont l'air si heureux. C'est fou le changement d'expression entre le début et la fin des deux posts.
Quelle chance ils ont eu d'entrer dans votre famille ! 

Et encore bravo pour les photos de ces chienchiens heureux, ça fait tellement plaisir ! Merci merci merci !   ::

----------

Hubert, qu'est ce que tu as de grandes et belles oreilles   :amour:  :amour: 

Tu es trop beau avec ta petite copine. Elle est encore timide mais tu vas la soutenir n'est ce pas joli pèpère ?

----------


## TENDRESSE

*Ils vont très bien ensemble ces deux là.   
Superbe couple et Bonne ST VALENTIN.  *

----------


## inti

Merci Hubert !   ::   ::   ::  

Elle est très belle ta douce Telma   :kao3:  :kao3:

----------


## momo

Quels joli couple    ::   ::   ::

----------


## Chinooka

Je n'avais pas vu qu'Hubert joli avait une nouvelle amoureuse    ::  

Qu'elle est belle et comme ils vont bien ensemble  :amour4:  , superbe petit couple   ::

----------


## anniec

Cela fait chaud au coeur    ::  

Hubert et Telma sont superbes. Merci à leur gentille famille   :bisous2:

----------


## séveryne

Quel bonheur de voir Hubert aussi rayonnant    ::

----------


## F ET F

... DEJA SIX MOIS DE BONHEUR ... HUBERT

----------


## MARITE

trop chouette ....

----------


## rozenn

quelle vie de chien!!   ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

je decouvre ce post et je me regale .!! que du bonheur et  de l    ::   bravo  pour ce que vous faites tous et toutes .ces chiens sont vraiment trop beaux .j ai croisé  au village  ce matin une petit chienne style griffon avec des cheveux plein les yeux .des oreilles longues  et couleur beige orangée ( une rousse tres claire quoi ) son maitre l a trouvé elle devait avoir 4 ou 5 mois .elle a 12 ans maintenant on aurait dit une jeune fille .le monsieur me disait qu elle etait  adorable et d une intelligence incroyable .c est vrai on achete parfois des chiens " a la mode" et puis  il y a ces chiens de chasse qui cache une reelle beauté . a force de rendre les chiens beaux vous allez convaincre du monde et c est genial .hubert t es trop beau meme dans ta cage a lapin .franchement moi ca m aurait fait mourir de rire c est trop drole ce pepére dans sa boite a sucre !!!et deja le petit coeur au dessus de la porte c etait un signe !!! l   ::   ::    allait etre au rendez vous  bises a vous tous 2 pattes et 4 pattes

----------


## inti

*Que ça passe vite !   :shock: 

6 mois de bonheur deja !    

Nous ne t'avons pas oublié Hubert ! Nous parlons souvent de toi !

Tu es magnifique !   :amour3:  :amour3: 

Que ça dure encore longtemps mon chéri !   :bisous2: 

merci à Fet F pour ce beau sauvetage !*  ::   ::

----------


## anniec

Cela fait vraiment chaud au coeur

 :merci:

----------


## nathalie f1

C'est toujours un bonheur d'avoir des nouvelles photos du bel Hub   ::   :amour:   ::  
merci
que le bonheur continue le plus longtemps possible!

----------


## séveryne

Hubert semble le toutou le plus malheureux de la Terre, et ça se voit   :lol2:  :amour4:

----------


## cooklou

Hubert, tu es toujours aussi beau   :amour3: 
et tu es aussi un très bon testeur de canapé   :lol2:

----------


## Chinooka

Y'a pas à dire, le bonheur ça rajeunit    ::

----------


## anniec

Génial     ::   ::   ::

----------


## F ET F

Et voilà , encore et toujours,  des photos de moi ... en promenade cet après-midi.
Tout va très bien... sauf que je déplore un tout petit rien : vendredi, vétérinaire, anesthésie, opération : un petit morceau d'oreille droite en moins et quelques points à cause d'un coup de dent de mon frère KIKI (qui n'est plus mon frère depuis). Désormais, je cacherai mes oreilles pour les photos !
Tout va très bien... sauf que je déplore un tout petit rien : vendredi, vétérinaire, on profite de l'anesthésie pour faire une radio car depuis quelques semaines quand je me lève j'ai mal au pattes arrières, résultat  : pas de dysplasie mais problème à l'articulation du genou droit et gauche (grasset). Désormais, je me prélasserai davantage sur les canapés sans oublier de prendre dans un premier temps de la glusosamine et cie !
Tout va très bien... ouf... les résultats de ma prise de sang sont bons et le taux de leishmaniose est passé de 1/320 à 1/160 !
Tout va très bien... ma famille m'aime !

----------


## momo

HUBERT toujours aussi beau   ::   :merci:

----------


## nathalie f1

j'ai toujours autant de bonheur à le revoir Hubert. Mes enfants peinent à reconnaître le chien qui se planquait dans l'abris des cochons d'inde! C'est sûr qu'il ne passerait plus par la porte maintenant   ::   ::  
Hub dis à ton frère qu'il laisse tes superbes oreilles entières ou je viens le disputer!

----------


## Chinooka

Hier je ne voyais pas les photos, aujourd'hui c'est bon : quel beau portrait !

Je me demande si les bleus de Gascogne n'ont pas de trop longues oreilles  :grattgratt:  Capucine a une oreille fendue mais ce n'est pas un de ses frères ou soeurs qui lui a fait ça, elle l'avait en arrivant. Kiki attention   :eyebrows:  : pas touche aux belles zoreilles d'Hubert  :non: 

Le bioglucosamine, c'est super. Norvège était un peu raide en arrivant en janvier 2007 donc elle en a reçu (et en reçoit toujours), il faut la voir revenir au triple galop depuis le fond du jardin dès qu'elle pense qu'il y a quelque chose à manger   ::  

Bravo Hubert, tu as choisi la bonne famille et ta maladie est bien soignée    ::

----------


## inti

Desolée pour ta petite oreille Hubert !  :bisous3: 

Tu es toujours magnifique !  :amour3: 

Nous pensons souvent à toi !  :bisous2:  :bisous2:

----------


## CHARLY 71

Le printemps rend les toutous nerveux ?    ::  

T'en fais pas Hubert, tu es toujours aussi beau   :amour3:

----------


## anniec

Un morceau d'oreille en moins, c'est peut-être pour se donner un air de "baroudeur" viril ?     ::  

Hubert est toujours superbe   :merci:  à sa famille

----------


## Chinooka

Comment va notre bel Hubert ?  :amour3:

----------


## F ET F

HUBERT... LE BONHEUR EST DANS LE PRE
Bonsoir à tous, me revoilà avec un tout petit morceau d'oreille en moins ... mais toujours aussi heureux !

----------


## nathalie f1

Hou qu'on a envie de l'embrasser hubert   ::   :amour:  :amour3: 
Magnifiques photos dans le pré!
Caresses à lui et amitiés à ses fabuleux maîtres!

----------


## TENDRESSE

*Superbe HUBERT!!  :amour:  :amour: 
Je retrouve les attitudes de ma TENDRESSE.  :amour3: 
On ne se lasse pas de voir ces photos.
Merci FRANCOISE.  *

----------


## inti

Quoi dire de plus ?  :amour3: 

tu es magnifique hubert ! Même avec un tit morceau d'oreille en moins !   :ange2: 

merci à ta famille !  :bisous2:

----------


## CHARLY 71

Je crois bien que même la Môman de Hubert se prend pour un chien    ::    Même position couchée.

Enfin cela devient un peu normal lorsque l'on a une meute à la maison.

En tout cas, plus je vois ces photos du bonheur et plus je me dis que notre prochain sauvetage pourrait bien être un bleu de gascogne. Ces chiens sont tout simplement splendides   :amour3:

----------


## TENDRESSE

> En tout cas, plus je vois ces photos du bonheur et plus je me dis que notre prochain sauvetage pourrait bien être un bleu de gascogne. Ces chiens sont tout simplement splendides   :amour3:


*Pas de souci MYRIAM, tu sais a quelle porte frapper!!*  ::   ::

----------


## CHARLY 71

Oui Mimi, je sais à quelle porte je pourrai frapper    ::  

Par contre, M. Charly sera peut être à convaincre pour un nouveau courant. Les bleus de Gascogne sont ils aussi fugueurs que les anglo (du moins qu'Adena    ::   ) ?

----------


## Chinooka

Hubert est vraiment de toute beauté    ::    De plus, le vert du pré et le jaune des boutons d'or vont super bien à son teint    ::

----------


## momo

Des nouvelles de notre bel HUBERT?   ::

----------


## Chinooka

Il y a deux/trois jours, je pensais justement à lui et je me disais que j'avais dû louper un mail de surveillance.

Comment va la beauté ?  :amour:

----------


## sirev59

superbes nouvelles
il est magnifique
voilà ce que fait l'Amour  :amour4:

----------


## F ET F

IL Y A LE CIEL, LE SOLEIL ET ... HUBERT !
Coucou me revoilà, merci de prendre de mes nouvelles... ma belle vie continue.
Il paraît qu'un deuxième Hubert ça n'existe pas : gentil, calme, non fugeur, très très très ... beau !
Dix chiens à la maison, ... il y a  presque de quoi rivaliser, en récits de tous genres,  avec l'inégalable  Chinnoka... mais on lui laisse le monopole !
Petites infos : Tchoupi a séduit ma copine Telma c'est ainsi que j'ai une nouvelle copine qui  s'appelle Edna (elle était dans une fourrière en France, type anglo-français un peu maigre, très craintive mais gentille, elle adore jouer, c'est certain avec elle je ne m'ennuie pas).
Mon rêve serait d'avoir une  jolie copine comme moi ou comme Elisa de Charly71.
A bientôt... avec une pensée pour tous les chiens en détresse en espérant qu'ils aient autant de chance que moi.

----------


## Chinooka

On a l'impression que le temps a l'effet inverse sur Hubert, à chaque fois que tu mets des photos, il a rajeuni !!!

Bravo pour l'adoption d'Edna, elle est...   :kao3: 

A propos de Chinooka... tu es libre mercredi ? Je fais une big rencontre franco-belge Rescue à la maison le midi et le soir   ::  

Caresses à la meute  :amour:

----------


## inti

Salut HUB !

Quel plaisir de te savoir en pleine forme !   ::   ::  

Tes fées du vaucluse sont ravies et fières de toi !  :amour3:  :amour3:  :amour3: 



Hub tu peux dire à ta maman que nous avons au refuge une chienne comme ELISA de charly71.Elle est la depuis trèèèès longtemps et personne ne la regarde.

Nous l'appelons SUPER U car elle est la champione des UUUUU quand elle est contente (elle merite un plus jolie nom mais nous laisserons ce choix à sa famille).Elle doit avoir autour de 4 ans et elle est sterilisée.Elle attend au refuge depuis plus de 2 ans.

Super U a eu un bout de son oreille arraché par un chien.Avec un bout d'oreille en moins elle aura encore moins de chance d'etre adoptée !

Super U est un amour sur pattes.Pour plus d'info sur la miss il faut contacter le 06 63 64 60 31 (comme pour toi tit Hub !)

La voila (elle est plus belle en vrai !)


Il y a plus d'un an (elle etait un peu enrobée)   ::  



Il y a 1 mois.deja apres l'accident de son oreille arrachée   ::   :ange2: 



Avec Pablo son copain de galère.  :ami:

----------


## Chinooka

Super U a un post sur Rescue ? Elle est très belle et ce n'est pas un morceau d'oreille en moins qui gâche sa beauté  :amour3:  D'ailleurs ça ne se voit pas, sur la photo du moins.

----------


## inti

> Super U a un post sur Rescue ? Elle est très belle et ce n'est pas un morceau d'oreille en moins qui gâche sa beauté  :amour3:  D'ailleurs ça ne se voit pas, sur la photo du moins.


Non. Nous ne faisons plus trop de postes mais nous avons toujours autant de chiens à placer.

Super U est la depuis presque 3 ans.Elle ne sera jamais adoptée la bas.Nous avons trop de chiens et très peu d'adoptants.En plus de ça les chiens de chasse n'ont pas la quote par ici.....   ::   :hein2: 

Elle attend une famille et nous allons tout faire pour que ce rêve se realise !   ::

----------


## CHARLY 71

Je dirais comme Chinooka, le bel HUB. rajeunit au fil des mois. Non mais quel beauté   :amour3: 

Très sérieusement, je pense que SUPER UUUUU serait la copine idéale du beau gosse   :ange2:    En plus, ils ont tous les 2 eu un accident d'oreilles, c'est bien la preuve que leur histoire est écrite    ::  

Inti m'avait montré les photos de la belle et si Elisa n'était pas arrivée soudainement dans notre vie, j'aurais peut être bien réussi à décider M. Charly à la prendre en aout (faut comprendre, il a tellement couru derrière Adena    ::   il hésite à présent ) au moment de nos congés.

Plus sérieusement, la meute des 10, ce sont tous des chiens de chasse ?   :shock:    Si oui, vous tenez le choc ? Parce que nous parfois, avec Adena la belle anglo, à force d'essayer de prévoir toutes les futures betises (on n'y est encore pas arrivé), on se sent devenir chèvre   :eyebrows:

----------


## anniec

Hubert est splendide   :amour3:               Merci pour lui   :bisous2: 

Où se trouve la jolie fifile SVP ?

----------


## F ET F

Il faut que je garde les pattes sur terre, c'est seulement parce que j'étais si pitoyable, il y aura bientôt un an, que je "brille" aujourd'hui ; tous les chiens sont beaux quand ils sont aimés. 
Il suffit de voir combien "les adoptés et sortis d'affaires" sont métamorphosés grâce aux adoptants.
Dixit Hubert.

Chinooka, pour la big rencontre franco-belge, merci pour la proposition mais travail + meute à soigner = pas de sortie, une prochaine fois.

Super uuu, tu es "super" belle, j'ai pris bonne note de la demande, malheureusement il faut attendre, c'est complet +++ à la maison.

Pour l'instant, nous maîtrisons "la meute" (tous des adoptés) : Zoé et Zelda (soeurs braques d'auvergne âgées de 9 ans) sont tranquilles et pas fugeuses, Hubert, bleu de gascogne parfait excepté qu'il joue le rôle de chien de garde (il n'aime pas toutes les personnes), Edna, anglo-français (arrivée le 30/05/09) est la plus espiègle (elle emporte à l'extérieur tout ce qu'elle peut attraper) mais pas fugueuse (de toute façon les clôtures sont bonnes).
Il y a aussi Tchoupi (épagneul papillon, mon petit éclair au chocolat), Kiki (croisé épagneul, âgé, parfois ronchonchon), Telma(espagnole, croisée chasse, un ange), Sissi (croisée ?, encore un ange), Marvinou (croisé griffon, âgé, a eu une triste vie) et Pongo (dalmatien, âgé, a eu une triste vie).

A bientôt

----------


## inti

Super U attend deja depuis presque 3 ans ! je pense qu'elle pourra encore patienter un moment en esperant qu'elle puisse rejoindre une famille aussi super que la famille à Hubert !   :Embarrassment: k: 

il faut tout juste pas l'oublier !   ::   car elle compte sur nous pour quitter ce refuge !    ::  

merci françoise pour ces bonnes nouvelles !  :bisous2:  :bisous2:

----------


## Chinooka

OK pour une rencontre une autre fois   ::

----------


## inti

> Hubert est splendide   :amour3:               Merci pour lui   :bisous2: 
> 
> Où se trouve la jolie fifile SVP ?


Super U se trouve dans le vaucluse (84) ! Hubert vient aussi de la bas !

Nous avons de ces beautés !   ::  

le contact pour Super U est le même que pour le bel hubert : 06 63 64 60 31

----------


## nathalie f1

Quel bonheur de voir ces bonnes nouvelles de hub dés mon retour de vacances   ::   :amour: 
c'est vrai qu'il est de plus en plus beau.
Caresses à lui et au reste de la troupe.
Amitiés à ces maîtres.

----------


## anniec

Tout va bien pour Hubert ?

 :merci: 

PS : Avez-vous ouvert un post pour Super U ?

----------


## Lili-kat

Oh le tro bo gosse !!!!   :amour3: 
Mais quelle beauté cet Hubert !

Je n'y connais pas grand chose en races de chien, mais j'ai toujours trouvé que es chiens de chasse dégageaient quelque chose d' infiniment tendre.

----------


## anniec

> Je n'y connais pas grand chose en races de chien, mais j'ai toujours trouvé que es chiens de chasse dégageaient quelque chose d' infiniment tendre.


Oh que oui !   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Chinooka

> Envoyé par Lili-kat
> 
>  Je n'y connais pas grand chose en races de chien, mais j'ai toujours trouvé que es chiens de chasse dégageaient quelque chose d' infiniment tendre.
> 
> 
> Oh que oui !


  :Stick Out Tongue: lusun:  :amour3:   ... et je suis payée pour le savoir   ::

----------


## momo

HUBERT va bien?

----------


## inti

Oui !Hubert va très bien !   ::   ::

----------


## anniec

:merci:  pour Hubert

----------


## F ET F

[center:gdtjw7yj]Bonsoir à tous, je suis impardonnable de ne pas toujours répondre rapidement aux gentilles personnes qui demande de mes nouvelles... mais j&#39;ai un peu la tête ailleurs en ce moment... à cause d&#39;Edna
5 SEPTEMBRE 2008 - 5 SEPTEMBRE 2009 = UN AN DE BONHEUR GRACE A TOUTES LES PERSONNES QUI ONT CHOISI DE ME SAUVER = MERCI
Si  seulement tous les chiens pouvaient avoir autant de chance que moi ... Rambo, Roby, Tim,  Twisty, ... les chiens de Mairena, ...
BISES DE MOI, HUBERT[/center:gdtjw7yj]

----------


## anniec

Splendide !

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## inti

Petit Hubert !  :amour3: 

Fin aout nous avons toutes parlé de toi ici !le premier anniversaire de ton sauvetage !   ::   ::  

Nous sommes ravies de te voir aussi heureux !    ::  

ça depasse toutes nos attentes !

gros bisous à toi et à ta famille de la part de tes fées du vaucluse !   ::   ::   ::

----------


## CHARLY 71

Toujours aussi play boy le bel Hubert    et pas maigrichon du tout  

Sa copine tricolore est très belle aussi. Elle n'aurait pas de l'anglo ?

----------


## nathalie f1

Hubert   je me demande bien comment tu ferais pour rentrer dans la niche des lapins maintenant  il est loin ce temps là. Un an déjà qu'est-ce que ça passe vite!
Continue de profiter à fond de la belle vie que t'offre ta famille avec tous tes copains

----------


## Lili-kat

Hubert est aussi beau qu'il a l'air gentil   :amour4: 

Quelle classe, quelle allure , il est magnifique !

----------


## vidau fabienne

::   trop beau le hubert!! t as la belle vie  mon bibou cest genial ! merci au passage de penser a mon papy rambo qui connait un gd passage a vide  ! avec un espoir la semaine derniere qui est tombé a l eau    ::   ) vite vite pour tout les loulous  il leur reste si  peu de temps parfois !! t es   :amour4:  :merci:  pour ce cadeau de la vie a hubert

----------


## vidau fabienne

c est une impression ou le bel hubert a fait un peu de gras !! mais c est tellement moins grave  qu il soit grassouillet !! quand on voit les 1 eres photos :tu reviens de loin   :bisous2:   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## momo

Trop beau HUBERT

----------


## F ET F

8u=12942630][/url]

----------


## MARATHONMAN

:lol2:  :lol2:  :lol2:  :lol2:

----------


## inti

tu n'est pas gros du tout hubert !   :bisous3: 

Tu es fort,beau et musclé !  :amour3:  :amour3: 

Tu es genial !   ::   ::   ::  

merci pour les jolies photos de ton bonheur !  :ange2:

----------


## Lili-kat

oh mais kékèladit tatie Fabienne   :ange2: 

Hub, tu n'es pas gros, 
on a juste envie de te serrer dans les bras tellement tu as l'air doux et tendre.

Edna est très belle aussi et elle a l'air de savourer la siestouille qu'elle fait contre ton petit ventre tout moelleux    ::  

Hubert respire la santé, la joie, la bonne humeur !
On voudrait tous les voir aussi heureux    ::

----------


## CHARLY 71

Ah les chiens de chasse    ::   ::    Quand on y a gouté, on ne peut plus vivre sans eux   :amour3: 

Ils sont trop beaux tous les 2. 

Je rigolais Hubert, tu n'es pas gros    ::    tu es splendide et la belle anglo Edna   :amour:   je comprend que tu l'aimes autant

----------


## nathalie f1

mais non t"es pas gros  Quand je pense dans le train je me demandais si tu allais me claquer dans les bras ou pas. Tout le monde me regardait avec un air de dire elle pourrait donner à manger à son chien celle-là 
Tu faisais pitié...maintenant tu fais envie c'est sûr!
Envie de te bisouiller sur ton gros ventrou

----------


## anniec

Quel bonheur de voir le bel Hubert et sa copine Edna aussi heureux.

 :merci:  pour eux 

Hubert est devenu SUPERBE    ::   ::

----------


## inti

Petit Hubert   ::  

je viens de tomber sur ce post:   ::  

http://rescue.forumactif.com/chiens-...236848.htm#top

Ca ne te rappele pas quelque chose mon loulou ?

Pourrais tu parler de TIM au tour de toi ?

Ce serait merveilleux qu'il puisse avoir la même chance que toi !

merci hubert !   ::

----------


## F ET F

Bonjour à tous,

A toutes les personnes qui suivent mon post... si vous avez une petite place chez vous n'hésitez pas et adoptez Tim, nous les "bleus" de gascogne nous sommes gentils, doux, calmes, pas fugueurs, sociables avec nos congénères, ...
Il ne faut pas avoir peur de la leishmaniose, après quelques mois d'un traitement simple et peu coûteux (comprimés), nous retrouvons la santé et devenons encore plus beaux.

J'ai tout de suite repéré Tim, c'est la même histoire que moi.

Si seulement, nous n'étions pas aussi nombreux à la maison, il y a longtemps que Tim serait avec nous !

Evidemment, j'en parle à mes relations !

Hubert solidaire.

----------


## archange2lumiere

Heureuse de voir de si belles photos d'hubert.....
Quand je me souviens de lui dans la voiture, son regard....si reconnaissant de cette chaine de solidarité qui s'était organisée autours de lui.....
Milles grosses caresses à HUBERT ! Je me rappellerai toujours lorsque nous l'avons descendu de la voiture et que nous vous l'avons remis....que d'émotions ! Que de joie que de le savoir aimé !

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Quelqu'un t'a entendu Hubert
TIM est adopté   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## vidau fabienne

les papys ont la cote !!   ::   ::   tout nos petits vieux profitent enfin petit a petit d un bout de bonheur   bises hubert tim et les autres

----------


## anniec

Génial pour Tim !

 à Hubert et à sa gentille famille

----------


## Zuzana

est-ce que les gens qui s'y connaisent dans la leishmaniose pourrait donner quelques infos sur le post de Lucky pour qu'elle perd pas sa chance d'etre adoptee... elle a deja trop souffert  :Frown: 
MERCI! 
http://rescue.forumactif.com/ils-ne-...00.htm#5656562

----------


## inti

Hubert va etre ravi d'entendre cette bonne nouvelle !   ::   ::   ::  

Super pour TIM !   ::   ::   ::  

Obelix le petit griffon atteint de la même maladie attend sa chance ! (ma banière)

----------


## F ET F



----------


## vidau fabienne

tres tres jolies tes cartes postales j aime beaucoup ses patounes et ses tons de gris  en plus mr hubert est vachement assorti au decor !! qu il est beau !! 
la jeune fille( femme )  est surement tres jolie aussi mais y a une espece de langue qui nous cache tout   :lol2:   ::   :Embarrassment: k:  :bisous2:  :bisous2:

----------


## anniec

Bonne année à Hubert et à sa gentille famille  

Ces cartes font chaud au coeur, merci pour le bel Hubert

----------


## Chinooka

Bonne année Hubert, ainsi qu'à ta famille 

Je ne sais pas si c'est une impression, mais tu me sembles toujours plus beau de jour en jour, tu ne fais que rajeunir

----------


## F ET F



----------


## momo

Toujours aussi beau petit HUBERT

----------


## Lili-kat

les zoreilles !!!
Mais qu'il est beauuuu Hubert ! je suis fan de ce chien

----------


## Chinooka

Je dirais même que plus le temps passe, plus il est beau  

Quelle star ce Hubert

----------


## breton67



----------


## inti

petit Hubert ! 

Nous parlons encore souvent de toi par ici,tu sais? 

tu fais partie de nos plus beaux sauvetages ! 

te voir aussi en forme et aussi beau nous fait un grand bien ! Tu viens de si loin bonhomme !

Et nous avons besoin de ce reconfort en ce moment Hubert !Ca nous donne la force de continuer à sauver plein d'huberts qu'attendent une famille ici dans le sud ! 

Tu feras un gros bisous à ta famille de notre part ! 

merci pour la belle photo ! C'est super de penser à nous !

----------


## anniec

Hubert est tout simplement SUPERBE    :amour4:  :amour4:  :amour4: 

 :merci:  à sa famille et à tous ceux qui ont contribué à son sauvetage   :bisous2:      Et merci pour les photos qui font toujours autant plaisir    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## nathalie f1

Je me lasse jamais des belles photos d'hub!   Quand je pense au cadavre ambulant que j'avais transporté dans le TGV et que je le vois maintenant. Ca booste à fond c'est sûr. Caresses à lui

----------


## anniec

> Je me lasse jamais des belles photos d'hub!   Quand je pense au cadavre ambulant que j'avais transporté dans le TGV et que je le vois maintenant. Ca booste à fond c'est sûr.


En effet    :Embarrassment: k: 
La transformation du bel Hubert est magique (voir les photos de la 1ère page de son post..) et cela fait tellement plaisir   :amour4:

----------


## anniec

:bisous2:  :bisous2:  :bisous2:

----------


## Chinooka

Comment va le bel Hubert ?

----------


## momo

Coucou HUBERT,peux tu nous donner de tes nouvelles STP?

----------


## F ET F



----------


## anniec

Génial !!!

 :bisous2:  :bisous2:  :bisous2:

----------


## F ET F

Encore quelques photos de moi... heureux !

----------


## vidau.fabienne

il court en souriant sur la 1 ere photo   ::    si si regardez bien il rigole , petard vraiment belles tes photos , faut dire que les modeles sont sacrement    ::   :Embarrassment: k:  :merci:  :merci:  :merci:  :merci:  :merci:  :merci:   ::   ::

----------


## vidau.fabienne

sur la 2 eme photo avec leurs queues qui fait un coeur croisé de playtex  t es pas dans la merdum si chacun leve un gibier de son coté , ils sont a l opposé tous les 2    ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## momo

pour ces excellentes photos 
HUBERT,tu es super

----------


## inti

Qu'il est beau notre petit Hubert !   ::   ::  

nous parlons encore souvent de lui par ici !

mais comment oublier une telle histoire?  :ange2: 


Hub il faut que je te raconte une belle histoire:

Nous avons reussi à placer une petite epagneul breton atteinte de leishmaniose comme toi il y a tout juste une semaine ! elle s'appele Plume et elle a trouvé une famille en or ! Nous sommes aux anges car elle avait aussi le droit de vivre.Tout juste comme toi Hubert !

je te montre une petite photo d'elle juste avant son départ !



Merci FetF pour les magnifiques photos de notre protégé !   ::   ::   ::  
Et merci pour cette belle vie qu'il a connu chez vous !   ::   ::

----------


## inti

On fait un petit "avant et après"car c'est tellement genial de voir comme il est beau et heureux !

*Pour aider peut etre aux placements de chiens atteints de leishmaniose.Il y en a quelques uns sur ce form qui attendent depuis longtemps  * : 

Hubert vous dit:"La leishmaniose,même pas peur !"

Hubert avant son départ   ::  


Hubert maintenant chez sa famille !   ::   ::

----------


## TENDRESSE

*Ah! la dernière photo du bel HUBERT* 
*On ne s'en lasse pas.* 
*Dans ce port de tête, fier et magnifique, j**e retrouve ma TENDRESSE.*

----------


## danyhu

Que tu es beau Hubert!!!!!  J'adore aussi les chiens de chasse... pourtant, je n'en ai pas (encore!)

Dis inti, et super UUUU a-t-elle été adoptée?

----------


## inti

> Que tu es beau Hubert!!!!!  J'adore aussi les chiens de chasse... pourtant, je n'en ai pas (encore!)
> 
> Dis inti, et super UUUU a-t-elle été adoptée?


Non dany    ::    Elle t'attend !   ::

----------


## CHARLY 71

Hubert, que dire à part que tu es absolument magnifique  

C'est vrai, il ne faut pas avoir peur d'adopter les loulous atteints de leishmaniose. Notre petit Jack en est également la preuve.

La jolie Plume ? J'ai l'impression que je la connais cette petite beauté    Tout ce que je peux en dire, c'est qu'elle est adorable et pleine de joie de vivre  

Dany, tu vas adopter la belle SUPER UUUUUU ? Ce serait une super bonne idée

----------


## danyhu

> Dany, tu vas adopter la belle SUPER UUUUUU ? Ce serait une super bonne idée



Bien sûr que ce serait une super bonne idée! mais.... il y a un zhom dans le chemin!   


Dis Myriam, n'oublie pas les photos de Plume...

----------


## glendie

deux bonnes nouvelles, Hubert et la petite épagneule

----------


## nathalie f1

Toujours un régal ce petit hubert  Moi j'ai en tête la photo chez moi quand il avait été se cacher dans la cabane des cochons d'inde. Et quand je le vois maintenant. 
Petite plume  Ah il me semble aussi la connaître 
Caresses à eux...

----------


## breton67

ferait un beau couple le beau Hubert et la Scarlett de Chinooka 
quand a la petite plume   comme j aurais aimé avoir une poupée pareille dans ma meute de gredins

----------


## esiocnarf

magnifique post.... magnifiques et magiques familles   pour ces rescapés.. 

Bravo   à vous tous

----------


## anniec

:bisous2:  :bisous2:  :bisous2:

----------


## Chinooka

Le bel Hubert serait-il parti en vacances ? Il nous manque, c'est toujours un tel ravissement de voir ses photos

----------


## F ET F

Coucou... voilà où je passe mes vacances

----------


## momo

HUBERT,tu es MAGNIFIQUE 
Passe de bonne vacances joli loulou d amour

----------


## inti

Petit Hubert !

c'est la belle vie encore et toujours chez toi !   :danse: 

Tout le monde ici dans le sud te fais de gros bisous !  :bisous2: 

merci FetF pour les belles photos de notre protégé !   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Chinooka

La vie chez ma môman, c'est...

----------


## vidau.fabienne

que c est beau

----------


## nathalie f1

De plus en plus beau Hubert 
Caresses à lui et amitiés à ses maîtres!

----------


## anniec



----------


## F ET F

C'est mon frère, SVP... adoptez-le, il va devenir aussi beau que moi ! Il se trouve dans le couloir de la mort.

----------


## inti

je vous confirme ! Le Bel hubert etait aussi maigre et en mauvais état !

ce sont des chiens merveilleux........Voila un beau sauvetage à faire !

En ce moment nous avons nous aussi une collegue à Hubert dans l'urgence........

Nous croisons les doigts pour ton frère Hubert !  :amour:

----------


## F ET F

Inti, je veux bien voir, sur mon post,  la photo de ma "collègue" dans l'urgence... peut-être que ça lui portera bonheur...

----------


## vidau.fabienne

c est son vrai frere de sang a hubert ou un frere de coeur  , je crois que hermine 93 a demandé une banniere pour lui j espere que ce sera une mini  pour que je le mette avec mon joli    griffon bises au gros ,

----------


## inti

Hub.....ta collegue c'est bien une collegue et pas une petite soeur !

cette merveille a été testé positive à la leishmaniose.(on voit bien qu'elle porte les "lunettes" typiques de cette parasitose).Son traitement vient de commencer.Elle va redevenir superbe dans peu de temps comme toi !

En ce moment nous cherchons une famille en or pour elle......Elle n'a que 3 ans.Très belle et d'une extreme gentillesse ! Elle devrait partir au plus tard dans 3 semaines !

Voila Hub....tu peux prendre ton portable t commencer à appeler tes amis !   ::

----------


## vidau.fabienne

elle est bien zoulie cette puce , hubert va prendre son portable oui mais pour lui filer rencart , allez vite une famille en or pour elle quand on voit petit jack et hubert la maladie est bien loin derriere

----------


## vidau.fabienne

la petite louloute qui etait en box a coté du pt bleu est morte cette nuit   vite il faut sauver le loulou ,le sortir de la avant qu il soit malade ou trop fatigué  d attendre

----------

F ET F, ne voudrais-tu pas adopter Porthos, le frère de coeur d'Hubert le Bienheureux

----------


## F ET F

Je voudrais bien adopter tous les chiens malheureux ... 
Sans vouloir donner de faux espoir, je réfléchis à une solution pour sauver Porthos.
Ce soir, je vous donne une réponse.
Surtout que cela n'empêche pas de continuer à chercher une famille pour lui.

----------


## F ET F



----------


## inti

::  

Ne t'inquiètes pas Hub !    :bisous3: 

Tu n'est pas trop gros.Tu es simplement parfait !   ::   ::   ::  

Tu as été toujours parfait...même quand tu etais encore par ici malade et si maigre....

Nous t'aimons beaucoup Hubert !   :kao3: 

Bisous de la part de tes amies du sud !  :bisous2:  :bisous2:  :bisous2:

----------


## anniec

:amour4:  :amour4:  :amour4:

----------


## momo

Tu es parfais HUBERT   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## F ET F



----------


## vidau fabienne

c est vachement mieux de sentir les odeurs du bois que les odeurs du refuge hein pépere    ::   :Embarrassment: k:  :bisous2:

----------


## momo

Alors bel HUBERT,comment ça se passe avec PORTHOS?
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## inti

C'est toujours avec beaucoup de plaisir que nous regardons tes photos Hubert !   ::   ::  

Deja 2 années de bonheur en Belgique !   ::   ::  

Qui aurait pu penser ça en te regardant si malade derrière le grillage?   ::  

Tu resteras une de nos plus belles adoptions !  :ange2:   ::  

Merci FetF  :bisous2:  :bisous2:

----------


## momo

HUBERT,j empreinte ton post pour poser une question à Inti:ton avatar est ce E T?
 :merci:  HUBERT   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## inti

> HUBERT,j empreinte ton post pour poser une question à Inti:ton avatar est ce E T?
>  :


  ::   oui   :hein2:   (il est en pension en ce moment)

----------


## momo

Oh mince...que s est il passé?
Tout allait si bien dans sa nouvelle famille.
As tu le lien de son post STP Inti?

----------


## F ET F

Bonjour à tous,

Tout va bien avec Porthos, en ce moment il est couché près de moi sur "mon" canapé...
A ce soir pour quelques photos...
Bises
HUBERT

Inti, si ça peut aider Donald, place sa photo sur mon post... (une photo où on le voit bien)

----------


## inti

> Oh mince...que s est il passé?
> Tout allait si bien dans sa nouvelle famille.
> As tu le lien de son post STP Inti?


nous ne faisons plus des postes depuis un moment.
Ce n'est pas la faute au chien .Il est adorable.   ::  

Je te mp !

----------


## inti

> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Inti, si ça peut aider Donald, place sa photo sur mon post... (une photo où on le voit bien)


Merci Hubert pour ta gentillesse !Donald a bien besoin d'un coup de patte et nous aussi !

Nous n'avons pas d'autres photos de lui.

En attendant voila le lien de son post ! Et toi Hubert tu peux commencer à appeler tes amis !   ::  

merci mon grand !   ::   ::  

http://rescue.forumactif.com/situati...nt-t299288.htm

----------


## F ET F



----------


## momo

MAGNIFIQUES les loulous   ::   ::   ::   ::  
 :merci:  :merci:  :merci:  :merci:

----------


## inti

Porthos ets presque aussi beau que notre hubert !  :ange2: 

je dis bien presque !   :eyebrows: 

Ils sont adorables !   ::   ::

----------


## TENDRESSE

B*el Hubert, tu as fait ami-ami avec le gentil PORTHOS.  :amour3:  *

----------


## anniec

:bisous2:  :bisous2:  :bisous2:

----------


## Chinooka

Comment vont nos amis Hubert et Porthos ? et toute la famille aussi bien sûr    ::  

Françoise, tu pourrais apporter ton témoignage pour ce joli petit chien :

http://rescue.forumactif.com/ils-risque ... tm#6704180

 ::

----------


## F ET F



----------


## vidau fabienne

salut c est l eclate complete joyeux noel les loulous    ::   :bisous2:

----------


## momo

Joyeux Noel bel HUBERT ainsi qu à ta famille et tous tes amis   ::   ::   ::  



De grosses pensées à tous les loulous qui ne féteront pas Noel car ils n ont pas de famille et à ceux qui nous ont quittés   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Chinooka

Haaaaaa les z'oreilles d'Hubert, c'est quand même quelque chose    ::  

Joyeux Noël mon grand ainsi qu'à toute ta famille à deux et quatre pattes   ::

----------


## anniec

Joyeux Noel au bel Hubert et à toute sa famille   :bisous2:  :bisous2:  :bisous2:

----------


## inti

*Joyeux Noël bel Hubert !*

A toi et à ta merveilleuse famille !   ::   ::  

De la part de tes fées du Vaucluse !  :ange2: 

Tu es magnifique mon trésor !   ::   ::   ::

----------


## CHARLY 71

Quelle magnifique photo du bel Hubert et de sa copine dans la neige   :amour3:  :amour3: 

Comme ils sont heureux.

Joyeux Noël à la merveilleuse famille du bel Hubert    ::

----------


## F ET F

Bonsoir à tous mes amis
Je cours parce que je suis en retard pour vous présenter mes meilleurs voeux pour l'année 2011 !
La neige a fait la place à la pluie mais ce sont mes dernières photos.
Bises de moi...Hubert chéri.

----------


## TENDRESSE

*Merveilleuses photos du bel Hubert.  :amour3: 
Merci Françoise d' apporter autant de bonheur à tes 4 pattes.  *

----------


## vidau fabienne

pétard ca fait du bien de voir ca apres les posts aux mauvaises nouvelles    ::   ::   magnifique gdes noreilles     ::   cours hubert cours , le malheur est loin derriere et  le plus beau est devant meme si tu y  a deja bien gouté    :Embarrassment: k:  :merci:  pour lui on ne se lasse jmais de la liberté d un bibou , pensez a mon pt enzo , malgré un petit délai il est en gd danger , comme je l ai dit sur le post de porthos , je voudrais voir mon pt gros courir un jour dans la neige et faire des calinous a sa maman , 14 mois c est un bébé    ::  
 :merci:  d offrir tant de bonheur a hubert , ( il est bien plein le bougre quel poitrail    ::   :Embarrassment: k: 
 :bisous2:

----------


## cooklou

Toujours aussi beau Hubert   :amour:  et heureux de vivre!
ça fait plaisir de le voir profiter de son bonheur    ::

----------


## anniec

:bisous2:  :bisous2:  :bisous2:

----------


## inti

Merci Hubert !

Heureuse année à toi aussi et à ta famille !

J'ai toujours dit et je repète :Tu est le plus beau bleu de gascogne que j'ai jamais vu !

Toute cette beauté je l'a voyais deja quand tu est arrivé en si mauvais état !C'etait comme de l'or caché sous la boue !Tu brillait deja comme un astre !   ::  

Tu est le champion de plus beaux aux monde Hubert !   ::   ::  

Nous t'aimons fort et nous parlons souvent de toi !   ::

----------


## anniec

:bisous2:  :bisous2:  :bisous2:

----------


## F ET F

PORTHOS, MON FRERE... APRES LA PLUIE LE BEAU TEMPS... MA NOUVELLE VIE APRES TON DEPART

----------


## vidau fabienne

quelle magnifique photo mais je suis perdu ces longues nnoreilles se ressemblent , c est porthos et hubert   ou un autre longue noreille

----------


## TENDRESSE

*Je fonds litteralement!!    :amour3: 
Quel superbe couple.   
*

----------


## TENDRESSE

> quelle magnifique photo mais je suis perdu ces longues nnoreilles se ressemblent , c est porthos et hubert   ou un autre longue noreille


*Notre Porthos nous a quitté.   
http://rescue.forumactif.com/t292014-po ... ht=porthos 

Cette jolie photo c'est Hubert et sa nouvelle petite copine longues zoreilles.....  *

----------


## vidau fabienne

oh oui je sais que porthos s est envolé  j etais passé sur son post ca m avait rendu bien triste   mais j arrivais pas a devioner si c etait une vieille photo des 2 pts coeurs   , j avais bien cru comprendre qu un evenement c etait passé  dans la vie d hubert et la votre mais j etais pas sure c est pour ca que je demandais , elle a l air bien meugnonne la fiffille

----------


## Chinooka

Cette photo est tout simplement sublime   :amour3: 

Ils ont les mêmes taches aux mêmes endroits, copies conformes, on dirait le papa et sa fille   :kao3:

----------


## anniec

Si triste pour Porthos    ::  

Plein de bonheur à Hubert et à sa nouvelle amie, ainsi qu'à toute votre famille   :bisous2:  :bisous2:  :bisous2:

----------


## inti

Oui Hubert,la vie va toujours de l'avant !Tu es bien placé pour le savoir  !   ::  


*Hub je vais profiter de ta popularuté sur ce forum pour faire un appel à l'aide pour un petit loup atteint de leishmaniose !Il n'a que 6 mois et attend une famille tout seul dans une fourrière de la drôme !(26)

Il me tient à coeur* :

*http://rescue.forumactif.com/t319267...lade-6-mois-26*


La photo de ton nouveau bonheur est superbe comme d'habitude !
 ::  
Bises à ta merveilleuse famille !  :bisous2:

----------


## nathalie f1

Il est magnifique   :amour3:  :amour3:  :amour3:  Et sa copine    :amour:  :amour: 
Je peine tant à reconaître celui qui est passé par chez moi et dont je me demandais dans le tgv s'il allait supporter le voyage! Les regard accusteurs des gens qui me soupçonnaient de ne pas nourrir ni soigner mon chien.    ::  
En effet si la transformation d'Hubert  pouvait aidé ce chiot de fourrière ce serait trop bien!
Caresses à Hubert
 :amour:

----------


## F ET F



----------


## TENDRESSE

*C'est le compagnon d'infortune de la gentille Aladine pour lequel Pepette 07 a lancé un SOS.   
Il cherche une FA.

http://rescue.forumactif.com/t319267-ki ... -6-mois-26

Hubert, toutes mes excuses pour avoir poluer ton post,  merci Françoise pour la diffusion.   

MIMI*

----------


## inti

non Tendresse !

Tu n'a pas polué le post de hubert !

Hubert(avec notre petit Jack)est devenu notre ambassadeur quand il s'agit d'aider un loulou atteint de leishmaniose !

Les mots ne suffisent pas à faire comprendre aux gens que ces chiens la ont le droit de vivre et d'être soignés comme n'importe quel autre chien.

La belle histoire et les belles photos sur ce post peuvent aider à déclencher une décision !

Nous avons beaucoup de mal à trouver des familles pour ces loulous.(nous avons 2 merveilleux loulous atteints à placer en ce moment   ::   )

Donc oui.....nous aurons encore besoin du post de hubert pour les aider !

Et je sais très bien que Hubert est 100% d'acord avec nous !   ::   n'est  ce pas hub ?  :calinou:

----------


## F ET F

*100% D'ACCORD*

----------


## F ET F



----------


## anniec

Merveilleux tous les deux   :bisous2:  :bisous2:  :bisous2:

----------


## TENDRESSE

*Les deux zamours à leur maman!!!!  :amour3:  :amour:  *

----------


## inti

cidonie est très belle !  :amour3: 

Elle se ressemble à Hubert !   :amour: 

On dirait Hubert rétréci au lavage !   ::

----------


## VALROSE

:amour4:  Cidonie, quelle beauté   :amour4:  :amour4: 
D'après la taille de ses pattes, ce doit être un basset. Il s'agit d'un sauvetage ?

----------


## F ET F

Cidonie est effectivement un basset bleu de gascogne.
Elle va avoir 4 ans.
C'est une adoption "urgente".
Elle vient de France.

C'est une merveilleuse chienne : aucun souci avec elle.

----------


## F ET F

Pour le plaisir des yeux...Cidonie "grandeur" nature !

----------


## F ET F



----------


## TENDRESSE

*Oh! l'oeil jaloux d"Hubert.   
Et oui, mon bel Hubert il faut bien qu'on parle un peu de ta gentille copine.   
C'est un amour cette fifille, la même que Tendresse.......  *

----------


## anniec

Ils sont ADORABLES !

 :amour3:  :amour3:  :amour3:

----------


## inti

oui Hubert chéri !   ::  

Tu peux nous contacter quand tu veux !

On te trouvera une belle copine bien comme il faut !   ::

----------


## Chinooka

> cidonie est très belle !  :amour3: 
> 
> Elle se ressemble à Hubert !   :amour: 
> 
> *On dirait Hubert rétréci au lavage* !


Ca c'est bien trouvé, c'est tout à fait ça    ::    On dirait des copies conformes en mini et maxi    ::

----------


## Abricotine

Quel superbe couple    ::

----------


## kettygriffon

Allons  Hubert, que serais-tu sans ta Cidonie toute mignonne   ::

----------


## F ET F



----------


## inti

::   pas de mots pour decrire ce que je sens en le voyant aussi beau !  :hein2: 

Du pur bonheur !   ::   ::  

merci Fet F

Bises à notre Hubert et à ses copains poilus !  :bisous2:

----------


## TENDRESSE

*Merci Françoise pour ces superbes photos  :amour3: 
J'aime beaucoup la photo ou Hubert est en pleine course les oreilles au vent et la Cici en pleine action.   
Elle est pas belle la vie pour les grandes zoreilles chez et F  F.  *

----------


## Chinooka

J'adore !!! Toutes ces superbes photos reflètent tellement bien le bonheur que vivent tous les poilus au quotidien chez F et F   :amour3: 

Je trouve que le mimétisme entre tes deux bleus est toujours aussi extraordinaire ! Sur la première photo par exemple : les plumets et les oreilles gauches vont dans le même sens    ::

----------


## kettygriffon

De sublimes photos qui reflètent tout simplement le bonheur de vivre de ces deux merveilleux longues zoreilles   ::  


Merci Françoise!   ::

----------


## nathalie f1

Coucou petit hub!   :amour3: 
Tu resplendis avec ta copine.   :amour:   ::  
Mais je suis sûr que tu n'es pas contre une autre à ta taille.......

----------


## anniec

Ils sont superbes   :amour3:  :amour3:  :amour3:

----------


## F ET F



----------


## momo

Trop jolies ces photos...normal me direz vous avec des modèles aussi beaux  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Merci F ET F

----------


## roxa

trop beau!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ::

----------


## inti

> trop beau!!!!!!!!!!!!!


C'est normal roxa.Hubert vient de chez nous  ::  
ici ils sont tous beaux !!!!!

Bientôt 3 ans hein hubert?  ::  

merci pour les jolies photos !

----------


## nathalie f1

> Envoyé par roxa
> 
> trop beau!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
> 
> 
> C'est normal roxa.Hubert vient de chez nous  
> ici ils sont tous beaux !!!!!
> 
> Bientôt 3 ans hein hubert?  
> ...


Oui enfin Inti Hubert il a quand même bonifié pcq dans le TGV je me suis beaucoup fait incendier à cause de son état! Mais bon j'ai l'habitude de passer pour une maltraiteuse de chiens avec tes beaux gosses! Mais c'est vrai j'en ai jamais trasporté un qui ne soit pas ou qui n'est pas devenu beau!
Hubert  ::   ::   ::

----------


## anniec

::   ::   ::

----------


## TENDRESSE

*Je n'ai pas reçu d'alerte!!  

Les dernières photos de Hubert et Cido un vrai régal.
J'adore celle ou Hubert se met la patte sur l'oreille.  
C'est vraiment la belle vie chez F & F. *

----------


## MALIN



----------


## sirev59

ils sont super bien chouchoutés ces amours

----------


## F ET F

Merci de suivre l'histoire d'Hubert, depuis bientôt trois années.
Grâce à ses bonnes fées du sud, Hubert a la chance de vivre et de connaître le bonheur.
Encore quelques photos... Hubert et compagnie !

Message spécial pour Inti : le lundi 19 septembre vers 14 heures, je serai à l'Isle-sur-la-Sorgue...

----------


## inti

FetF ce sera un immense plaisir de vous rencontrer !  ::  

Mais attention!!!! Vous risquez de ne pas partir les mains vides !  ::   ::

----------


## anniec

Quel plaisir   ::   ::   ::

----------


## F ET F



----------


## momo

3 ans que tu vie entouré et aimé...que ce bonheur dure encore trés longtemps  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Merci F ET F  ::   ::   ::  

Un vrai mannequin ce bel HUBERT  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## siju

Quelles magnifiques photos !!! Il faut dire que le modèle est superbe   ::   Il paraît plus jeune qu'il y a 3 ans. Et le "modèle réduit" qui l'accompagne est très beau aussi   ::

----------


## TENDRESSE

* Joyeux Anniversaire!!
Trois années de bonheur mon bel Hubert.   
Bises et caresses.

J'adore la dernière photo avec Cido, la joie de vivre et quel beau couple. *

----------


## MARATHONMAN

> Le lundi 19 septembre vers 14 heures, je serai à l'Isle-sur-la-Sorgue...


Veinarde

Mais je crois que les plus veinards ce sont les toutous

3 ans déjà pour Hubert  ::  Que le temps passe vite

Toujours d'aussi beaux montages photos  ::

----------


## anniec

Quel bonheur   ::   ::   ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

j avais loupé la serie de photos de tous les loulous   ::  mais a elle seulela photo de hubert avec la petite crotte a coté , est mortelle   ::   ::   ::   ::  on dirait hubert qui a retreci au lavage c est excellent et lui quelle bouille  ::   ::   ::   :: 
 l isle sur sorgue   ::  une partie de ma jeunesse , toutes mes compets d athletisme , les copains du club de vélo et un tres bel amoureux ,j habitais a cavaillon ,juste a coté ,  ::

----------


## inti

Bon anniv d'adoption Hubert !  ::  

toutes tes fans ici dans le sud de la France te font des gros bisous !

FetF c'est toujours bon pour le 19 septembre 14h ici dans le sud ?

----------


## F ET F

C'est toujours OK pour le 19 septembre vers 14 heures... au pays d'Hubert (Inti, je t'envoies un mp ce soir).

----------


## inti

Ok !On sera la !

Il fait  très beau et chaud au pays d'hubert en ce moment !  ::   ::

----------


## F ET F

Je me lance sur le nouveau rescue...
Premier essai réussi... viens Cidonie

----------


## F ET F

Troisième essai
...ça y est, je suis là... enfin presque...
...mes pattes sont trop courtes, je n'y arrive pas...
Quatrième essai, cinquième essai, sixième essai...je suis transformée en pièce jointe !!!
Encore un essai, je vais sauter plus haut... ouf... j'ai réussi

----------


## F ET F



----------


## anniec

::  ::  ::

----------


## inti

La rencontre avec la famille de Hubert était geniale !  :: 

Hubert a eu la chance de sa vie en tombant sur FetF !

Nous avons passé une bonne am !

FetF ont pu faire un vrai pélérinage au pays de Hubert !

Ils ont pu voir plein d'huberts qui attendent eux aussi une famille !

Ils nous ont laissé un gros sac de biscuits que je m'affaire encore à distribuer à nos protegés !

FteF reviendront peut être l'année prochaine et nous seront la pour les attendre !  ::

----------


## F ET F

Un vrai pèlerinage et une rencontre géniale. Ce sont les mots justes.
UN VRAI PELERINAGE : des centaines de chiens, longues oreilles ou pas, tous aussi beaux les uns que les autres...qui attendent la liberté, le bonheur, une gentille famille
UNE RENCONTRE GENIALE : après 3 années de communication via internet, faire la connaissance des personnes qui ont sauvé Hubert et découvrir le dévouement dont elles font preuve...c'est formidable

----------


## F ET F



----------


## TENDRESSE

*Oh Françoise!!
Toujours de  superbes photos de tes loulous et quelle chance tu as eu de pouvoir passer un moment avec les " filles du Sud " comme je les surnomme affectueusement.*

----------


## Gaston

Je retrouve ce post avec plaisir, même si je ne post pas, c'est depuis le début que je suivais l'adoption d'Hubert.......... et avec le nouveau rescue j'étais perdue
3 ans déjà, que la vie semble belle et douce pour ce loulou, quand je vois les photos, je me dis qu'il y a comme une ressemblance avec Aladine de Waterloo..........
Caresses aux loulous

----------


## nathalie f1

Très jolies photos! J'adore toujours voir la métamorphose d'hubert! Et je confirme que les fées du vaucluse sont formidables et qu'il y a plein de beaux et bons chiens qui attendent le bonheur de connaître un foyer! ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Ouf je retrouve le post
Génial
 :Smile:

----------


## Gaston

Contente de retrouver ce post, le nouveau recue c'est galère quand on n'est pas née avec un clavier dans les mains.........

----------


## Chinooka

Oh là là, j'avais raté plein de trucs !!! D'abord toutes les photos à partir du bain de soleil sur les gros coussins (aaaah si on avait le temps de les plaindre.............  ::  ), puis les suivantes, l'annif de l'arrivée de Hubert et le voyage au pays de Hubert ! Veinarde, j'aimerais bien rencontrer Eliana et Aline !

J'avais eu envie d'acheter les mêmes coussins (vus chez Vastiau-Godeau et dans d'autres magasins style Blocker il me semble) mais il m'en restait, genre gros oreillers comme dans les studios mais ces derniers ont quasiment doublé de prix et puis ils finissent par former de grosses boules donc je me tournerai vers les coussins comme les tiens aux prochaines soldes, ils me paraissent plus solides aussi  ::  Où les as-tu achetés ?

Tes photos sont toujours aussi merveilleuses, j'aime beaucoup celle de Cidonie en plein vol  ::   Je me ferai un plaisir de les montrer à Maman quand elle viendra !

Gros bisous et mille caresses à la meute  ::

----------


## breton67

::  :: un vrai bonheur ces photos ,merci de partager ces moments là

----------


## poppo

Je découvre ce post ....et j'ai tout lu depuis le début!!! Quelle plaisir de voir le bonheur qu'ils vivent chez F et F :: LEs photos sont superbes!!! Après le post de Breton67 et Chinooka celui ci sera un vrai plaisir a suivre!!
Gros calins a la meute! La Belgique réussi aux grandes oreilles! ::

----------


## Abricotine

J'avais perdu le bel Hubert en route lors des changements Rescue où je me repère bien mal!
Que du bonheur de l'admirer et de le voir si heureux. J'arrive pas à voir où faut cliquer pour suivre les posts, dois être certainement idiote.

----------


## Chinooka

Pour surveiller : en haut de page à droite, en-dessous du titre, tu as "outils de la discussion" et "s'abonner à la discussion". Une fenêtre s'ouvre et tu cliques sur "ajouter un abonnement".
Pour voir les sujets que tu surveillais : cliquer sur ton pseudo, voir les messages et tu as la liste. Tu dois faire l'opération de s'abonner à la discussion pour chaque sujet  ::   Bon courage  ::

----------


## Chinooka

PS : dans le cadre qui s'ouvre, tu peux choisir la manière dont tu veux recevoir les alertes : par mail instantané, quotidien, tableau de bord (que tu trouves tout en haut sur la première ligne de ton écran), etc.

----------


## F ET F

Enfin, je prends le temps de répondre...
Régine, j'ai acheté les coussins à Cora. Prix de vente : 65,00 Euros. Ils ont été en promotion à 45,00 Euros et ensuite en solde à 35,00 Euros.
L'année passée, j'en ai acheté un en solde à Trafic (cette année, je n'en ai pas vu). Très solide en grosse toile avec une housse intérieure qui contenait les billes.
Dans la région, il y en a aussi, toute l'année, à Weba (magasin de mobilier) vendus environ 60,00 Euros.

Mes chiens adorent s'étendre dessus (surtout les galgos et Cidonie). 
L'inconvénient,  si tes chiens ont des griffes acérées... la toile en nylon peut se couper et toutes les billes s'échappent... il ne te reste plus qu'à aspirer et réparer avec de la toile isolante (qui colle très bien) !
Ne pas oublier : les rentrer, les sortir, les rentrer, les sortir,...suivant la météo !!!

----------


## vidau fabienne

pour les patates de chinooka c est des coussins en béton ou en fer qu il faudrait  pour resister c est que tu connais peut etre pas les cas , un pte photo des masscres chinooka , une des pires celle ou ta tronche de cake est dans le salon , en fait quand les gros se sont dechainés chez regine et la pauvre c est tres tres souvent on se croirait dans l emission c est du  propre tu peux plus rentrer dans la maison , et puis c est hyper protégé dans la cuisine , ceux qui connaissent pas se dirait mais elle est maso la madanme  ::  ::

----------


## F ET F

[
url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=279&u=12942630][/url]

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

Quel plaisir ces nouvelles photos d'Hubert, il est superbe et respire le bonheur.
merci de le rendre si heureux. Calins à HUBERT et aux autres. ::

----------


## Chinooka

Chouette, des nouvelles et des photos du beau fiancé d'Aladine  ::  !!! Enfin... si Cidonie veut bien partager son zhom  ::  

Je l'ai déjà dit mais plus le temps avance, plus Hubert rajeunit... moi la vieille, je voudrais bien connaître sa recette  ::  

Encore une bonne année à vous deux et à votre famille très nombreuse et variée   ::

----------


## Gaston

Merci pour toute ces photos du bonheur, une petite préférence pour le petit bout de langue qui apparait........

De grosses caresses à la meute et comme il n'est pas trop tard une bonne et heureuse année à toute la famille. ::  ::

----------


## poppo

Bonne et heureuse année a toute la famille des 2 et 4 pattesJ'espère que pour Perrine ( Hubert au féminin  :: )cette année apportera enfin une famille.... :: 
http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...hlight=perrine

----------


## MARATHONMAN

splendide

----------


## anniec

Excellente année à Hubert et à sa famille !
Que tu es beau, Hubert, quel plaisir de te voir comme ça   ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Hors sujet mais tu ne m en voudras pas Hubert c'est pour aider ce beau Pongo
http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...249#post930249

----------


## F ET F



----------


## F ET F

Je suis toujours aussi heureux...sauf qu'hier soir, le vétérinaire m'a ausculté minutieusement, il paraît que j'ai le ventre anormalement gonflé. Le vétérinaire m'a fait une piqûre et ce soir encore une piqûre (prise de sang) et une échographie...

----------


## Gaston

Quel plaisir de revoir le bel Hubert, ces photos font chaud au coeur.

Mais il y a une copie d'Hubert pattes courtes......  ::  

J'espère que ce n'est pas grave et qu'avec de bons soins notre Hubert se remettra vite de ces petits soucis de santé.

Fais lui pleins de grosses caresses pour moi

----------


## TENDRESSE

*Toujours aussi belles tes photos Françoise, et quels amours ces Bleus.
J'espère que ce n'est rien pour notre bel Hubert, donne nous des nouvelles.*

----------


## poppo

Espérons bien vite des bonnes nouvelles......qu'ils sont beaux vos longues zoreilles!! ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

les résultats sont pour quand???

----------


## anniec

::  Hubert
Espérons que les résultats de son écho et ses analyses de sang ne révèlent rien de méchant

----------


## Chinooka

Hubert poursuit sa cure de jouvence, encore et encore, quel beau gosse  ::   J'ai montré les photos à Aladine, elle se pâme  ::  

Le véto a une idée de ce que le bel Hubert pourrait avoir ??? Tiens-nous vite au courant  ::

----------


## F ET F

Résultat de l'échographie : il n'y a pas de dilatation de la rate mais son aspect n'est pas "net" (je ne vais pas utiliser des termes médicaux pour le moment). Il faut attendre les résultats de la prise de sang (demain soir).

Excepté qu 'il a le ventre anormalement gonflé et qu'il semble un peu fatigué, Hubert ne présente pas de symptômes significatifs (il ne vomit pas, il a bon appétit, il n'a pas de fièvre, ...). La prise de sang annuelle (il y a cinq mois) était normale. Il est toujours positif leishmaniose mais à un taux faible.

Quels que soient les résultats de la prise de sang, je prendrai l'avis d'un second vétérinaire (avec nouvelle échographie) + autres examens qui me seraient conseillés.

Dès que j'ai des infos plus précises, je vous informe...de la santé d'Hubert, si beau mais surtout si bon...comme tous les bleus.

----------


## poppo

Ils n'ont pas vu d'ascite apparemment ......c'est déjà bon signe. Attendons les résultats de la prise de sang.
Gros calins a Hubert ( et aux autres 4 pattes :: )

----------


## anniec

::  ::  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Pas de nouvelles de la prise de sang ?  ::

----------


## F ET F

Résultats de la prise de sang : triglycérides très élevés et calcium légèrement inférieur au taux normal.
En novembre 2011, Hubert pesait 41kg (il avait grossi sans manger plus que d'habitude) sa prise de sang était ok (thyroïde taux normal à la limite inférieure).
En février 2012, Hubert pesait 37,5kg (réduction quantité croquettes).
A ce jour, Hubert pèse 38kg  (poids normal, il n'est pas obèse) avec un taux très élevé de cholestérol.
Ce soir,  je vais avec lui chez le vétérinaire, pour le traitement  "anti-cholestérol" et je vais demander un test de la thyroïde.
Depuis ces derniers mois, je ne parviens pas à stabiliser le poids d'Hubert soit il est trop gros, soit il est trop maigre (alors que je ne rencontre pas ce problème avec mes autres chiens).
Je demanderai, s'il y a lieu de faire un autre examen de l'abdomen. 
Par précaution, je ferai faire une nouvelle échographie chez un autre vétérinaire (deux avis valent mieux qu'un).

----------


## MARATHONMAN

on peut dire qu'il est vraiment bien "surveillé" Hubert
Et pour un deuxième avis je pense que c'est une excellente idée

----------


## Chinooka

Pour les échos/radios etc., ma véto conseille toujours la meilleure véto qu'elle connaisse qui a un excellent diagnostic et qui est très douce avec les animaux. C'est le Dr C.... S.... à Bruxelles (quartier "Ma Campagne"). C'est là que j'étais allée avec Norvège à l'époque pour ses problèmes intestinaux, elle lui avait fait une écho abdominale, elle est ultra-connue ! Si tu veux des infos, je suis à ta disposition  ::

----------


## F ET F

Merci Régine, j'en prends bonne note.
Demain matin, prise de sang à jeun pour vérifier les paramètres relatifs à la maladie de cushing + thyroïde.
Ensuite, le vétérinaire m'a conseillé de faire une échographie de l'abdomen  chez une spécialiste dans le nord de la France (que j'avais consulté, il y a quelques années pour Diego, un jeune galgo noir magnifique... pour lequel elle avait diagnostiqué une maladie  grave et une espérance de vie réduite à quelques mois, et ce, malheureusement avec exactitude). Je n'oublierai jamais ce jour.
Pour Hubert, je reste positive et je pense que cela ne sera pas aussi grave.

----------


## Gaston

J'accompagne le bel Hubert par la pensée depuis son arrivée sur rescue, alors plein d'ondes positives vont vers lui   :: 

Caresses de ma part

----------


## anniec

Plein de bonens choses pour le bel Hubert  ::

----------


## inti

Quand la chaleur arrive ici dans la région je ne peux pas m'empêcher de penser à Hubert.
Il est arrivé en fourrière en plein été !

Bientôt 4 ans qu'il est parti en belgique chez FetF.
4 années de bonheur !

Je lui souhaite que ça puisse encore durer longtemps !

Bises à toi Hubert ! (et à ta famille)

----------


## anniec

> Je lui souhaite que ça puisse encore durer longtemps ! Bises à toi Hubert ! (et à ta famille)


 ::  ::  ::

----------


## F ET F

Et oui, bientôt quatre années...
A présent, comme disait le vétérinaire, Hubert est un senior.
Tous les résultats des examens prises de sang, analyse d'urine et échographie abdominale sont corrects sauf l'excès de triglycérides et un estomac très volumineux aux parois fines. 
Un petit régime s'impose et Hubert doit recevoir son alimentation en trois repas par jour, il faut mouiller ses croquettes et retirer l'eau pendant une heure quand il reçoit son repas.
Hubert va retrouver une silhouette svelte pour conserver une bonne santé.
Ci-après, quelques photos sélectionnées parmi des milliers...

----------


## Chinooka

J'adore tes photos !!!!! Celle de Cibelle toute en longueur (la 4ème) m'a fait éclater de rire  ::  Il me manque une basset bleue pour compléter ma collection   ::  

J'aimerais bien être une senior comme Hubert qui rajeunit à toute vitesse d'année en année, qu'il me donne sa recette siouplaît   ::  ! Je suis prête à payer un pont d'or pour sa recette  ::

----------


## breton67

le regard d un chien *heureux* ::

----------


## inti

FetF  merci pour les jolies photos et pour les nouvelles plutôt bonnes de notre Hubert !

Des bonnes nouvelles c'est justement ce que nous faut en ce moment pour nous remonter le moral !
Merci pour le réconfort !

Si tous nos protégés pouvaient pouvaient trouver des familles pareilles ce serait le paradis sur terre !

Hubert stp fais un petit effort pour retrouver vite une taille de guêpe !

Nous pensons à toi avec beaucoup d'amour !

Bises à toi petit prince ! ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

::  :: hubert est magnifique mais sa copine vaut son pesant d or !!!!!la photo bidon a l air est  geniale  ::

----------


## anniec

Superbes photos  :: 
Merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  ::

----------


## nathalie f1

Hubert et sa copine que de les regarder ils nous donnent la pêche!
Découvrir des nouvelles photos est toujours une très grande joie.
Merci! ::

----------


## Chinooka

J'ai donné le lien du post de Hubert à mzelle yoko qui adopte Scotty (croisé bleu de Gascogne), j'ai donc revu les dernières photos des tiens et j'ai de nouveau éclaté de rire en voyant le duo Dupont et Dupond  ::  Je ne m'en lasse pas !!!

----------


## F ET F



----------


## anniec

Quelles jolies photos !
Joyeux Noel à vous, à Hubert et à sa copine  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Superbes photos comme toujours !!!

J'adore l'air rigolard de la miniature dans les bras de Tatie Nicole  ::  _"Le bel Hubert_  ::  " soupire Aladine qui se languit de lui   ::  

Joyeux Noël à toute ta famille à deux et quatre pattes  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Bonne année et encore de magnifiques photos

----------


## poppo

Bonne Année a toute cette merveilleuse famille! Hubert toujours aussi  :: ainsi que sa copine! ::

----------


## astings

Bonne année à toute la famille  ::

----------


## F ET F



----------


## Chinooka

Une très heureuse année 2013 les p'tits bleus, ainsi qu'à votre famille et à tous vos compagnons  ::   ::

----------


## TENDRESSE

*Plus d'alerte sur ce post.

Heureusement que j'ai vu les photos sur FB, toujours aussi beaux Hubert & Cidonie avec Tatie Nicole.
Comme tu dis Régine, il rajeunit d'année en année le bel Hubert, on veut la recette!!.

Une excellente année 2013 à tous chez Françoise et Nicole.*

----------


## F ET F

Merci, pour les compliments,  aux amis d'Hubert à qui je souhaite beaucoup de bonheur pour l'année nouvelle.
Je ne me lasse pas de regarder les photos d'Hubert et de Cidonie (et aussi de mes autres compagnons : 12 chiens, 10 chats, 2 boeufs, 2 moutons, 1 lapin et depuis quelques mois un âne).
La recette d'Hubert, c'est être "libre et heureux"... faire ce qui lui plaît, aucunes contraintes,  lui dire à longueur de journée qu'il est le plus gentil,le plus beau, lui faire plein de câlins... et sur le plan purement pratique : de bonnes gamelles.
Hubert pèse 37,1 kg, les résultats de sa prise de sang annuelle sont ok et le taux de leishmaniose est devenu négatif pour la première fois (je continue quand même à lui donner un demi comprimé d'All...).
Les chiens de chasse sont de merveilleux chiens de compagnie... je rêve d'avoir une meute de longues oreilles... bleus de gascogne, ariégeois, gascon saintongeois,...
A bientôt pour d'autres photos.

----------


## TENDRESSE

*Oh! Françoise, une petite photo de ton âne ( quel est son nom ?) que je n'ai pas encore le plaisir de connaitre.
J'ai toujours adoré les ânes.*... :: 

*Quand je vois tes posts, j'ai toujours une pensée émue pour notre regretté Porthos.


*

----------


## Chinooka

> Comme tu dis Régine, il rajeunit d'année en année le bel Hubert, *on veut la recette*!!.*
> *


La recette ? se faire adopter par Françoise  ::  

J'adore les ânes moi aussi !!!

----------


## F ET F

Hubert est bon prince...il accepte de publier quelques photos du nouveau "longues oreilles"... il s'appelle Sidoine. C'était la surprise pour mon cinquantième anniversaire. Il est en compagnie de Myrtille et d'Augustin qui sont en vacances à la maison pour une durée indéterminée.
Hubert est aussi d'accord pour vous adopter tous et toutes, il suffit de s'inscrire...la liste d'attente est assez longue.

----------


## Chinooka

Il est trop bôôôô  ::  

Je suis prête à me mettre sur la liste d'attente pour l'adoption mais je ne suis pas toute seule... les groupes sont-ils admis ?  ::

----------


## anniec

Excellente année à Hubert et à toute sa famille  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> *Quand je vois tes posts, j'ai toujours une pensée émue pour notre regretté Porthos.*


Idem..  ::

----------


## F ET F

Merci pour vos gentilles pensées pour Cidonie via Régine (Chinooka).

Cidonie avait une grosse hernie discale. Elle a été opérée ce vendredi 8 mars et est sortie aujourd'hui après-midi. Elle marche normalement.
Pendant 1 mois, elle ne peut pas sortir librement dans le jardin, elle doit être tenue en laisse, elle ne peut pas courir, monter ou descendre les marches,...
Il faut quand même la faire marcher pour éviter la fonte musculaire.
Dans un mois, il faut faire une radio de contrôle.
Si tout va bien, elle peut reprendre une activité normale comme auparavant.
Pour sa convalescence, j'ai aménagé une pièce rien que pour elle (à côté d'Hubert pour pas qu'elle soit isolée).

Place aux photos...

----------


## astings

Repose toi bien jolie puce  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Pauvre pépette !!! Il va falloir être sages (Cidonie et Hubert) pendant un mois, ça va leur sembler long, déjà rien qu'à voir la tête de Hubert maintenant !

Ton salon, on pourrait croire que c'est chez moi : j'ai aussi mis des coussins le long du canapé de la véranda et du fauteuil de la Reine Mère pour l'aider à monter et pour amortir les chutes qui se produisent de plus en plus souvent.

Les bassets bleus sont sujets aux problèmes de dos comme les teckels ?

Bisous et beaucoup de courage à vous deux et à Cidonie pour la convalescence, j'espère que le temps ne paraîtra pas trop long à tous ! Caresses à toute la meute  ::

----------


## anniec

Bon rétablissement Cidonie  :: 

Bel aménagement du salon pour Hubert et sa jolie copine  ::

----------


## SOS SAUVETAGES

SOS IL ET EN URGENCE EUTHA PREVU JEUDI https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...tagged&theater

----------


## inti

Nous avons beaucoup pensé à Hubert ces temps ci.

5 ans déjà !

Hubert ici dans le sud personne ne t'a oublié !

Bises à toi et à  ta merveilleuse famille ! ::

----------


## F ET F

Merci Inti de ne pas oublier Hubert...déjà 5 années de bonheur !
Tout va bien pour lui et ses 12 compagnons...

----------


## poppo

Magnifiques photos! ::  Celles de la prune sont extra, il est arrivé à ses fins le beau Hubert! ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

> Tout va bien pour lui et ses 12 compagnons...


 Ah oui, quand même :: 

Hubert on ne peut l'oublier Pour moi, une des plus belles adoptions de Res :: cue

----------


## TENDRESSE

*Merci Françoise pour ces belles photos.
Plus les années passent et plus je le trouvet beau, notre Hubert .
Ces magnifiques photos me donnent envie de plonger mes mains et ma figure dans ce cou et ces belles oreilles, mon dieu que ça me manque......
Longue vie à toi Hubert, à ta copine Cidonie et à tes autres copains.
Plein de bisous.*

----------


## nathalie f1

5 années déja!!!!!! 5 années que j'avais ce pauvre chien dans le tgv sous les regards accusateurs de tous les passagers prêts à appeler la SPA pour maltraitance vu son état! Toujours un plaisir de découvrir de nouvelles photos de lui ::  Merci

----------


## inti

L'adoption de Hubert restera un des moments phare de notre activité auprès des chiens en détresse .

Il y a eu d'autres belles adoptions,même d'autres aussi belles ! heureusement !

Le petit Jack parti chez Charly71 en fait partie.Lui aussi atteint de Leishmaniose.
Son post est disparu suite aux changements sur le forum.

Je profite du post de Hub pour vous dire que ce petit chien va très très bien et qu'il a une jolie vie chez charly71 depuis des longues années déjà !

La Leishmaniose n'est pas la fin du monde ,n'est ce pas Hubert?
On dirait même que cette parasitose t'a sauvé la vie ! :: 

je ne dirai jamais assez merci à FetF pour tout ce qu'ils ont fait pour aider notre Hubert !

----------


## anniec

Hubert est SPLENDIDE  ::

----------


## inti

Nous souhaitons une excellente année 2014 à FetF ,à Hubert  et à tous ses compagnons !

Ici dans le sud nous pensons souvent à vous !  ::

----------


## F ET F

Merçi Inti...
Très heureuse année à toi ainsi qu'à tous les amis des animaux !

----------


## TENDRESSE

Quel plaisir de retrouver Hubert et Cidonie :: 

Une trés bonne année à toi FRançoise, à ta famille et à tous tes 4 pattes.
Bises

Mimi

----------


## anniec

Quel plaisir, en effet  :: 
Bonne année à Hubert et à sa famille  ::

----------


## inti

Je découvre tout juste les jolies photos !
Merci FetF !

Hubert est parti depuis plus de 5 ans déjà et qui aurait dit à l'époque que son histoire serait aussi belle ,sa vie encore aussi longue et aussi heureuse ?

Leishmaniose et alors? ::  Les chiens positifs n'ont ils pas aussi le droit de vivre ?

Hubert nous espérons te retrouver sur ce post encore des longues années !
Tu nous donne la patate ! ::

----------


## anniec

::  ::  ::

----------


## F ET F

Coucou,... 6 années de bonheur pour Hubert !

Tout va bien pour Hubert et sa "grande" famille": 11 chiens, 8 chats, 2 boeufs, 1 âne et 1 mouton.

Ci-après, sauf erreur d'insertion,  quelques images à découvrir... 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ODiAUh1VFrM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LIzrmcwyrMg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swdLq7_mQF4

----------


## inti

Salut Hubert !!!!!!

6 ans déjà mon grand et tu es toujours magnifique !

Ici personne ne t'a oublié et c'est avec une grande émotion que je découvre ces images ! 

Longue vie à toi Hubert et merci à ta famille !

----------


## F ET F

Septième année Tout va bien pour Hubert et sa famille à quatre pattes mais quand même un peu moins bien : handicap et maladie pour les uns, fin de vie et décès pour les autres  Hubert, 35,5 kilos, garde la forme en dépit dune insuffisance mitrale (traitement médical depuis 15 jours suite échographie du cur). Cidonie déborde dénergie et reste le rayon de soleil de la famille malgré son handicap. Pour le plaisir des yeux et du cur, à voir sur You Tube : Hubert et Cidonie 2015  François Malice

----------


## France34

Merci pour les nouvelles d'HUBERT et de ses compagnons ! ::  ::  Bonne santé à tout le monde ! ::

----------


## anniec

Merci pour les nouvelles et les belles photos  ::

----------


## anniec

Tout va bien pour Hubert et sa famille ?  ::

----------


## F ET F

... merci de penser à Hubert, tout va bien pour lui et sa famille ...

----------


## France34

Merci pour les photos et les bonnes nouvelles !!! ::

----------


## anniec

Merci  ::

----------


## F ET F

https://youtu.be/vA_6UhzAYys

  A tous les amis d’Hubert, je souhaite donner des nouvelles qui pour la première fois sont malheureusement moins bonnes : Hubert a une « masse » au niveau des intestins et aussi au niveau de l’estomac (radiographies 13/07/16). Les analyses sanguines sont bonnes.  Pour l’instant les symptômes sont des douleurs à l’abdomen et à l’estomac et parfois il semble vouloir « cracher ». En plus de son traitement  habituel par voie orale (cœur, thyroïde, estomac), il a un traitement en injection à faire tous les 2 jours (anti-inflammatoire et anti-douleur).   Je ne peux que veiller encore plus à son confort, à ce qu’il ne souffre pas et à faire son bonheur… le plus longtemps possible.

----------


## Mosca

Mince, pauvre loulou...  :Frown:  Quel âge a-t-il maintenant ?

----------


## F ET F

Hubert doit avoir 12 ans. Au début du mois de septembre cela fera 8 années qu'il a été adopté.

----------


## France34

J'espère que ces masses pourront être opérées et qu' HUBERT s'en sortira bien ! ::

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

Je me rappelle si bien d'Hubert, je souhaite vraiment qu'il se rétablisse.
Merci pour cette merveilleuse vidéo.
Merci à tous.

----------


## Mosca

Je suis contente qu'il ait eu un belle vie, et je suis sûre qu'elle n'est pas finie !
Courage !

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

en 2012 tu écrivais
_Pour Hubert, je reste positive et je pense que cela ne sera pas aussi grave. 						_


J'espère très fort pour lui Je viens de lire ce post ,d'admirer tes photos, tes magnifiques montages
Quel bonheur tu offres à tes z'animaux

A bientôt pour des nouvelles rassurantes de ce "beau gosse"

----------


## anniec

Tiens le coup, Hubert

 ::  F et F

----------


## anniec

Comment v ale bel Hubert ?  ::

----------


## F ET F

Quelques nouvelles du "bel" Hubert... 
Hubert semble en bonne forme, il faut continuer les injections tous les 3 ou 4 jours.
Le 12 août, le vétérinaire a fait une échographie abdominale. Les masses ne seraient pas le souci principal mais plutôt la rate qui est un peu grosse et sur laquelle il y a une "tâche". A la mi-septembre, le vétérinaire fera encore une échographie et une prise de sang. Hubert est très sage pendant l'examen. Pour le moral, petite ballade dans la forêt (sur le chemin du retour) avec sa copine Edna (à qui le vétérinaire a enlevé un mastocytome il y a 4 mois).
Comme toujours, des photos...

----------


## anniec

Merci pour les nouvelles et pour les jolies photos  ::

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

> Merci pour les nouvelles et pour les jolies photos


même avis

----------


## F ET F

Huit années (depuis septembre)  qu'Hubert partage notre vie...
Il garde "bon pied, bon oeil et... bon appétit (38kg)" malgré quelques petits soucis de santé inhérents au vieillissement.
Echographie abdominale : rate augmentée. Prise de sang : thyroïde encore trop basse et leihsmaniose à nouveau positive (1/400). Nouveau contrôle prévu en fin d'année.
Entre-temps, Hubert et sa copine Cidonie profitent de petites ballades en forêt.



https://youtu.be/H8m8OB1Gbw4

----------


## MARIEJOLIE



----------


## France34

Merci pour les nouvelles d'Hubert : bonne santé à lui et à sa copine Cidonie !!! ::

----------


## F ET F

Si nous avons le bonheur, depuis 9 années, d'offrir une belle vie à Hubert dont la santé est stable malgré son grand âge.

Nous avons l'immense chagrin d'avoir été contraints de laisser notre merveilleuse Cidonie rejoindre les étoiles le 8 juillet (en raison d'un souci de déglutition et de dilatation d'estomac qu'une intervention chirurgicale n'aurait pas résolu). Cidonie allait avoir 10 ans.


https://youtu.be/kcrHpaEMkgE

Nous avions décidé de ne plus accueillir de nouveaux compagnons mais... Fleur, bleu de gascogne âgée de 6 mois (annonce rescue) a rejoint notre famille.

----------


## France34

Merci pour les nouvelles d'HUBERT et suis très triste pour CIDONIE ; l'arrivée de FLEUR va vous permettre de remonter la pente !.

----------


## anniec

Désolée pour Cidonie, douces pensées  ::

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

message posté deux fois je n'arrive pas à supprimer

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Quelle belle vidéo de Cidonie et vous avez raison "les souvenirs sont le présent de l'invisible"
Cidonie s'en est allée Une petite FLEUR est arrivée dans la maison du bonheur

Quant à Hubert le "beau gosse" on l'adore

----------


## anniec

::  ::  ::

----------


## F ET F

Ce premier novembre, petite balade avec Hubert...

----------


## anniec

Quel plaisir de voir le bel Hubert.  ::

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Un premier novembre tout en beauté!!!! J'ai vu les dernières photos de Fleur dommage qu'Hubert ne soit plus en âge de tomber "amoureux"

----------


## CHARLY 71

Il est toujours aussi magnifique Hubert

----------


## F ET F

Hubert et sa famille souhaitent une heureuse année à tous les amis des animaux.

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Toi aussi Hubert Que ta santé soit bonne en 2018 et belles balades avec ta copine FLEUR

----------


## anniec

Bonne année à Hubert et à toute sa famille  ::

----------


## F ET F

Petite balade avec Hubert...
Visites fréquentes chez le vétérinaire pour des soins (infection à une glande anale) et pour adapter le traitement  pour le coeur (3 médicaments).

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Très belle déclaration d'amour au beau Hubert Photos très sympas Çà donne envie de partir se balader en forêt ou dans de grands espaces

Tu es chic Hubert avec ton manteau ::

----------


## France34

Très belles photos d'HUBERT avec sa "maman" ! J'espère que FLEUR s'est assagie !  ::

----------


## anniec

::  ::  ::

----------


## F ET F

...il était une fois, notre hubert...

sa vie a basculé du pire au meilleur grâce à toutes les bonnes fées qui ont veillé sur lui : au sud, au nord et ailleurs...

neuf années, sept mois et quinze jours de grand bonheur ensemble depuis le 05/09/2008...

le meilleur, pour hubert, était aussi de le préserver de toute dégradation et souffrance liées à de graves soucis de santé (tumeur sur la rate, vomissement, perte d'appétit, affaiblissement,...)...

en dépit de notre immense chagrin, ce jeudi 19/04/2018, nous avons décidé de laisser hubert rejoindre les étoiles, tout en douceur...

notre hubert a vécu très heureux et très longtemps... environ 13 années...

NOUS L'AIMIONS DE TOUT NOTRE COEUR, TOUT SIMPLEMENT...
tatie nicole, françois et françoise

----------


## anniec

Je vous avoue que je craignais une mauvaise nouvelle à chacun de vos posts ces derniers temps..

Merci d'avoir apporté autant de bonheur à votre superbe Hubert. Il a eu beaucoup de chance de tomber sur vous. Nous avons suivi avec plaisir ses progrès et sa douce vie dans sa famille au cours des années. 
Merci également d'avoir accompagné son départ en douceur et d'avoir respecté sa dignité et son intégrité. C'est un très beau cadeau que vous lui avez fait.

RIP très bel Hubert.  :: 
Douces et sincères pensées à tatie Nicole, François et Françoise

----------


## France34

Je suis très peinée  par le départ du bel HUBERT et je partage votre chagrin . Ce qui me console un peu , c'est de penser qu'il a eu au prés de vous une douce et longue vie . Merci pour lui et caresses à FLEUR .

----------


## CHARLY 71

Je suis tellement triste de lire cette nouvelle et toutes mes pensées vont à sa merveilleuse famille.

Le sauvetage d'Hubert a été tellement beau et émouvant à suivre. Nous avons ensuite pu profiter de toutes ses années de bonheur.

Sois en paix Hubert. En amoureuse des grandes zoreilles, je te trouvais d'une classe folle  ::

----------


## fredon21

Très triste pour Hubert mais il a été choyé pendant toutes ces années , vous avez été une merveilleuse famille pour lui et il est parti heureux et entouré !

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

> neuf années, sept mois et quinze jours de grand bonheur ensemble depuis le 05/09/2008...


Arrive ce "mauvais jour" pour nous qui les aimons tant mais pour eux parfois une délivrance
Vous lui avez offert une vie en OR merci de tout coeur

----------


## cooklou

Au revoir Hubert, tu étais sublime! Merci pour tout le bonheur que vous lui avez donné!

----------


## F ET F

MERCI
  A tous les amis des animaux qui depuis près de 10 années ont manifesté leur attachement à l’histoire d’Hubert par de nombreuses visites sur son post et de beaux messages empreints d’émotions : peur, inquiétude, admiration, joie, bonheur, … tristesse.

  Petite confidence à qui garde une âme d'enfant : chaque soir, nous chantions à Hubert une chanson dont les premières paroles étaient … Hubert je t’aime, Hubert je t’adore.

  La vie continue sur la terre… comme au ciel...

Hubert, in memoriam : https://youtu.be/v83UHK2dpFQ

----------


## anniec

> Petite confidence à qui garde une âme d'enfant : chaque soir, nous chantions à Hubert une chanson dont les premières paroles étaient … Hubert je t’aime, Hubert je t’adore.


 ::  ::  ::

----------


## F ET F

Hubert...  ::  ::  :: 
Les souvenirs sont la présence de l'invisible...

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

> Hubert... 
> Les souvenirs sont la présence de l'invisible...


+1 ::

----------


## GADYNETTE

repose en paix, bel HUBERT

----------


## anniec

Un an déjà.. Triste anniversaire.
Hubert a été aimé et reste dans le coeur ds sa famille et de ceux qui suivaient son histoire et son bonheur quotidien  ::

----------

